# Sticky  Перепис Українського Форуму | Ukraine Forum Census



## ahsm

Hey Marek! I replied to your email, write me another one back.


----------



## Teal

Ja Sergej. Ja zhil ransche v lutske no seichas zhivu v germanii.


----------



## Taras Bulba

ahsm said:


> Hey Marek! I replied to your email, write me another one back.



OOOps, Sorry, I didn't notice, but it's because my mail box has classified you as SPAM    No offence  

But you didn't lose much. Kazik - a famous polish rock vocalist has once sung a song with lines: 

"Polacy są tak agresywni, a to dlatego, że nie ma słońca 
Nieomal przez siedem miesięcy w roku, a lato nie jest gorące 
Tylko zimno i pada, zimno i pada na to miejsce w środku Europy"

"Poles are so aggresive, but it's because there is no sun
for almost seven months in a year and the summer is often not so hot.
It's cold and it's raining, it's cold and it's raining on this place in the middle of Europe"

That's exactly what it is now and that's the only thing I've got to say at the moment: "It's cold and it's raining, it's cold and it's raining" 

Всiм Українським форумчанам бажаю всього найкращого з нагоди Різдва Христового та Нового року! :drunk: :cheers1:


----------



## Whose Homepage

Awww, Taras Bulba! et:

If it's any consolation to you, it's cold and raining here as well.  :cheers1:


----------



## _sick_driver_

I'm NATALYA! lol Ukrainian by nationality. :]


----------



## Siberian

It's a great idea to create own ukrainian subforum! The ukrainian threads were lost in huge EE forum!
Please add me to the Forum Friends.


----------



## Enayze

Singidunum said:


> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> 
> *Будь ласка лишiть своє iм'я якщо ви Українськiй форумер - не дивлячись на ваше мiсце знаходженя або якщо ви Українець по нацiональностi.*
> Please post here in order to be listed as Ukrainian forumer - whether you are living in Ukraine or you are just a Ukrainian by nationality.
> 
> _*Список Українских форумчан/Ukrainian forumers list:*_
> ahsm
> ARTYOM
> CrazySlav
> Nate
> Pan_Stanislav
> Pavlo
> Quicksilver
> Sergei
> _sick_driver_
> Teal
> Yury
> 
> _*Друзі форума/Forum friends:*_
> coth
> Singidunum
> 3tmk
> Whose Homepage
> Ellatur
> Taras Bulba
> Siberian
> 
> *Модератори/Moderators:*
> _*Sergei*_, Détritus, SHiRO, Mantaz, wjfox2002



Add me to the list of Ukrainians.


----------



## ahsm

By the end of this month we will have at least 7 new members living in Ukraine. I guarantee it.


----------



## VelesHomais

ahsm said:


> By the end of this month we will have at least 7 new members living in Ukraine. I guarantee it.


Звідки така впевненість?


----------



## ahsm

Не хвилюйся, я обіцяю.


----------



## _sick_driver_

гммм...
Адрійку - напевно будеш просити своїх кузинів в Україні щоб брали участь у ці балачці.


----------



## ahsm

_sick_driver_ said:


> гммм...
> Адрійку - напевно будеш просити своїх кузинів в Україні щоб брали участь у ці балачці.


Ні, не вгадала. Спробуйти ще раз.


----------



## BOLSCHOI

Put me under friends please, I am 1/2 Ukrainian


----------



## paku

Put me under frieds too, please! Although polish, my grandparents from mothers side lived their life in Lwow/L'viv before and during the war.


----------



## Mantas

Friend here :hug:


----------



## ahsm

Yeah, add Mantaz. He is our friend. Mantaz, tell John to come into here sometimes.


----------



## Mantas

ahsm said:


> Yeah, add Mantaz. He is our friend. Mantaz, tell John to come into here sometimes.


Good to hear that :hug:


----------



## Sol

Add me to the list of friends.
I am born and living in the Netherlands. This year, I will get my masters degree in International Tax Law from Erasmus University Rotterdam. I will use this study to become active in the international real estate investment market. I am focusing on emerging markets, and Ukraine is one of the most interesting ones. 
The last 18 months, I have been in Odessa for about twelve weeks. Most of the time, I have been studying Russian on the Odessa Languague Study Centre (www.studyrus.com). Now, I am doing a selfstudy Ukrainian (I wished you all kept talking Russian in stead of Ukrainian, but it's your own choice  )and Serbian/Croation.


----------



## VelesHomais

Sol said:


> (I wished you all kept talking Russian in stead of Ukrainian, but it's your own choice


:laugh:


----------



## _sick_driver_

Sol said:


> (I wished you all kept talking Russian in stead of Ukrainian, but it's your own choice  )


haha. ukrainian forum = ukrainian language.


----------



## VelesHomais

I think he meant it in terms of real Ukraine, not just the forum.


----------



## _sick_driver_

yea i know. but i'm trying to point out there are ukrainians that prefer ukrainian over russian.


----------



## Petr

I'm going to be active reader & watcher and rather passive writer


----------



## ahsm

Petr said:


> I'm going to be active reader & watcher and rather passive writer


Your presence is most welcome.


----------



## Futbol-Fanat

I havent been here for 5/6 days, and when I finally returned, there was a Ukraine forum.  great . Oh, and put me under the list of forumers, I dont live in Ukraine but I can proudly say my nationality is Ukrainian .


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Note:
Pan Stanislav = *Dr.Mesofius* (new)
CrazySlav = *XAPAKTEPHИK* (Pronounced Har-Rah-Kteh-Rnyh-K - H's at the end of the syllables are silent - just there to make the sylable "closed")


----------



## Siberian

Зачем вы ники поменяли? Вроде бы нормальные были...


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^^ Nea. У меня был слишком агрессивный, а у Стаса слишком ПАН...


----------



## Siberian

ну ладно, уговорили, просто теперь какие-то чуждые уху


----------



## Max

Add me to the list of Ukrainian Forumers


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Max - buddy - did you ever have a chance to check out that Vozduhoflotsky & Peremogy crossing - for construction?


----------



## Max

XAPAKTEPHИK said:


> Max - buddy - did you ever have a chance to check out that Vozduhoflotsky & Peremogy crossing - for construction?


I'll try to do it as soon as possible.


----------



## ahsm

And Max, please get some of your friends onto this forum! AND VISIT IT EVERYDAY!


----------



## tkr

..


----------



## _sick_driver_

^^or ukrainian list.  :tongue3:


----------



## 3tmk

XAPAKTEPHИK said:


> Note:
> Pan Stanislav = *Dr.Mesofius* (new)
> CrazySlav = *XAPAKTEPHИK* (Pronounced Har-Rah-Kteh-Rnyh-K - H's at the end of the syllables are silent - just there to make the sylable "closed")


:doh:
no wonder I couldn't find you guys anywhere!


----------



## Gumnaam

^^ hey 3tmk, is it the 'ugly guy' in your avatar?!.. 




@ UKRAINIANS, congratulations on having a Ukraine-forum (I know I am late ) but as we know, it's never too late, my love to you all!!


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

I could be added to the friends list, and would frequent more often, if Nate's request would be followed.  I'm still rusty at the Cyrillic so any English would be a big help to understand what's going on in this big, mysterious country to my east.


----------



## [email protected]

Count me in! Already this forum is in my favourites


----------



## Toshik

Hm. Add me to the friends, I guess. I'm a half-ukie, too, by the way.


----------



## ZimasterX

Non really sure I belong here, but my grandfather was Ukranian, so I guess that makes me 1/4 Ukranian. I've also been to Ukraine, on a trip to Kharkiv.


----------



## Singidunum

И так. Мы сделали вам форум, но за это время появился только один новый участник в том время как вы обещали много новых участников. Я предлагаю объеденить Россию и Украину в единый форум, как лучшее решение.

Вы согласны?

Если австрийский форум будет закрыт в течение нескольких следующих недель, тогда вы будет наиболее менее активным форумом. У вас много строят, но вы даёте мало апдейтов.


----------



## Pavlo

Створеня спільного форума з Росією виключено. Не було би дня коли би не було бійки.

А що до апдейтів, постимо що є. Звичайно не добре що так мало людей, але думаю що ситуація поліпшиця.


----------



## Singidunum

No this will not happen because of 2 things. One is that Ukraine will be a subforum of future Rus forum and the other one is that all fighters will get banned immediately.
You have promised new members (dozens of them) and this is one of the main reasons why Ukraine got it's forum but this way I am worried you are using server space for nothing.
In future Rus forum you will have no worries and the activity will be on rise. Even fellow Kazakhstanis will join you.


----------



## VelesHomais

No, I'm firmly against it. In fact, I would boycot this subforum and will encourage others to do so. If you close this one, we'll flood general euroscrapers subforums with our projects, which exceed almost every other country in Europe.

Kazakhis? What the ****, a soviet union forum? Why not throw north korea in, for the fun of it.

P.S. austrian forum existed for 2 years and nobody posted anything, there are no projects at all. Now you're thinking of closing it. Be fair and give us 2 years too, instead of 2 months.


----------



## VelesHomais

I would like to point out that you're wrong.

In two months "Urban Ukraine" got threads: 174, posts:	3,379

Let's take a look at Belgian subforum with threads: 429 posts: 9,201 - but in how long? It's less than three times as large, which means that we are far more active.

Russian subforum threads: 620 posts: 15,842

alright, less than 4 times as large, but once again, in how long? That's right, the activity then is similar.


----------



## Drij

I agree /\/\

also add me, full Ukrainian living/born in Canada


----------



## coth

actually, belgian section is just few months old. as for rus' section - we will see. i am for.


----------



## VelesHomais

What does Kazakhstan have to do with Rus? 

Also, most if not all foreigners have no idea what Rus is, they will think that it's Russia. Thus the idea is nonsense.

If you want to create central asian forum, do it without us please.


----------



## Singidunum

There is forum pruning so the story about the forum age doesn`t stand.

Anyway you promised dozens of new forumers and I think not a single one came. Will you do a better job in finding them?


----------



## coth

Most of foreigns, afair, learn some history of east slavs in school. Anyway - they will go All Rus' section and will find that it is not only Russia.

As for Kazakhstan. We have forumers that already posting in russian section about kazakhstan, because they are russians. East slavs make 35% of kazakhstanian population and russian language is official there. when native khazakhs will join the forum - it could be moved to central asia.


----------



## VelesHomais

It doesn't matter if there are some russians living in kazakhstan, tajikistan or afghanistan. Ukraine does not associate with central asian countries in any cultural or political way.

I don't understand the purpose of this would-be subforum. It's "back to USSR" or "eastern europe reloaded-2" ? 

In any case, if you close this section we will post in either euroscrapers construction forums (and flood them.. ) or EE.


----------



## Pavlo

Andriy was supposed to be in charge of dozens of new members. So any complaints go directly to him.

Btw, I emailed the admin of novostroyki and received a reply

Добрий день!
Дяку╨мо за добрЁ вЁдгуки на результат роботи десяткЁв мешканцЁв Ки╨ва, якЁ пЁдтримують та наповнюють сайт www.novostroyki.kiev.ua
Дякую за пропозицЁю, ваш форум ми давно зна╨мо, але нажаль зараз не вистача╨ часу, через велику кЁлькЁсть матерЁалу, який чека╨ на публЁкацЁю на нашому сайтЁ, а також через великЁ плани щодо вдосконалення та розвитку проекту.
Обов`язково з'явлюся на вашому форумЁ, будеморадЁ Ё Вас бачити... на нашому майбутньому форумЁ 

З накращими побажаннями!

(Sorry for encoding problem)


----------



## VelesHomais

Singidunum said:


> Anyway you promised dozens of new forumers and I think not a single one came. Will you do a better job in finding them?


I didn't really promise anything. I assumed that eventually more will join once our section will be found in ukrainian search engines, in ukrainian language. Evidently, it will take longer than I thought. I will work on it.


----------



## ahsm

I promised the new members, and I take full responsibility. If you have questions or complains, address me. I am still promising many new forumers. It is not that easy, give me more time.


----------



## VelesHomais

Yes, give us more time. Btw, we got 2 new members from Kyiv in just a few days.


----------



## ahsm

That is true. We just got two new members...living in Ukraine.  More will follow suite, more time is needed.


----------



## Futbol-Fanat

Im still here, not to worry . And if we did go to the Russian forum, I'd probably leave the site all together. Either that, or every Ukrainian works out an agreement to post only in Ukrainian


Дай Боже :drunk:


----------



## Quicksilver

I completely agree with Dr. Mesofius, if you joint Ukrainian forum with Russian I will ignore it altogether and will be finding information about constructions somewhere else.


----------



## Max

Let's join togehter all forumes. We will name this united forum --
"Russia is a nativeland of an elephants".


----------



## coth

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Бред.
> 
> Сейчас мы имеем
> 
> - евро секция ( euroscrapers )
> 
> под ней идут
> - Россия
> - Украина
> - Австрия
> - Германия
> - Греция
> и т.д.
> 
> Логично, нормально. Захотели зашли к вам посмотрели, захотели вы к нам зашли.
> 
> Твоё предлоежние форума советского союза, никого не интересует. Что за манера ( или мания ) создавать эти союзы которые только и приводят к враждебным отношениям.


То что ты предлагаешь - это 3х уровневый доступ. Для того что бы Русским попасть в секцию Киева надо открыть 3 страницы. Столько же для того, что бы попасть сечас из Украины в Московскую секцию. Два уровня всех в бешенство приводит, что стало причиной реструктуризации России, а ты про три говоришь...




Nate said:


> Coth, I don't understand the rest of your post, but from what I am picking up, they are thinking of merging the Russian and Ukrainian sections... this is just like closing it because very few Ukrainians would go to the new section... I personally wouldn't.





Nate said:


> And as I raised the point of Austria earlier... it is even smaller than the Ukrianian secion, so if the Ukrainian and Russian are merged, then Austria and Germany should also be merged. Furthermore, seeing as Austria's official language is pretty much the same as Germany's, barring dialectical differences, and Ukraine's official language is a different language than Russia's it would make more sense to join Austria and Germany rather than Ukraine and Russia.


as i see - you even didn't read what i wrote. as for your shity politics - it will not be a point when considering future of sections (not early of late april). and no need a kindergarden here, please.


----------



## Nate

coth said:


> as i see - you even didn't read what i wrote. as for your shity politics - it will not be a point when considering future of sections (not early of late april). and no need a kindergarden here, please.



You do know I don't understand Russian right? Take a look at your last page... how much is in English? Here is the only sentence of yours in English:

"Nate, nobody talking about closing, except of Stas..."

How explanitory... thank God for all the clarification there. And no I am not going to go and run to a translator for your other posts because they are shitty and often don't make sense nor translate more than half of the post.

What I said was what Ukrainians think. If they think the Ukrainian section is too slow now, imagine it grouped with the Russian section... the only ones posting there would be Russian people, maybe one or two Ukrainians. I'm sure we would all just move back into the EE section or the general Euroscrapers. It's not my politics, but what will happen. 

There are already 3 new members from Kyiv. There won't automatically be 100 new Ukrainian members. Things grow gradually, and the Ukrainian section is growing.

And where the heck does the reference to Kindergarten come in? I am having a civilized debate about it, there is no need to reduce peoples opinions with such comments, it reflects poorly on you to do so, seeing as you are in a position of authority on the site as a moderator.


----------



## Max

coth said:


> То что ты предлагаешь - это 3х уровневый доступ. Для того что бы Русским попасть в секцию Киева надо открыть 3 страницы. Столько же для того, что бы попасть сечас из Украины в Московскую секцию. Два уровня всех в бешенство приводит, что стало причиной реструктуризации России, а ты про три говоришь...


Вы же разработчик, что же удивительного в дополнительных слоях абстракции?

7 уровневая модель OSI не мешает?
Да и вряд ли в постоянной работе Вы используете прямые системные вызовы.

А-а-а-а-а, мы трафик экономим? Так в Москве интернет "дешевле жареных грибов".

Что-то я не понимаю ....


----------



## coth

translators, nate, making base understanding. of course not babelfish, but online-translator.com.
as for statements like i will not go to new common section or pretensions like no... those russians are all ^$$*&^($, 4^*&@$, 1%!0^$ etc - it is indeed kindergarten.

ukrainian sections will not be lost, russians as well. those will be just closer to each other. as for austria and germany i already said those will be merged. merging russia and ukraine, that proposed by singi will go on consideration early of late april. if stas don't like new name - it could be changed.


----------



## Nate

coth said:


> translators, nate, making base understanding. of course not babelfish, but online-translator.com.
> as for statements like i will not go to new common section or pretensions like no... those russians are all ^$$*&^($, 4^*&@$, 1%!0^$ etc - it is indeed kindergarten.


look at my posts... do you see anything about "those russians are all ^$$*&^($, 4^*&@$, 1%!0^$ etc"

didn't think so. I just said I don't want to forums together. Maybe other Ukrainians said that, can't tell because I can't read over half the page, but I didn't say it.

That's also partially why I don't want it... If it is closer to the Russian forum, more Russians will visit it... they will use Russian to comment... and as I am learning Ukrainian right now, this will do me no good to look at... and I will be able to participate even less. At least with the Ukrainian section I can pick up some words, and it helps me learn...

Moral of the story... its quite "kindergarten" of you to be putting words in my mouth.


----------



## coth

haha. 

well.
actually - same amount of ukrainians forumers will keep post in ukrainian, while russian will post in english and russian and may be some in ukrainian. same will go to ukrainians in russian subsections.


----------



## Nate

^^Have you looked at what happens when a Russian posts in the Ukrainian section now?

They ask a question in Russian and they get a reply in Russian 90% of the time. That will not change.


----------



## coth

will see


----------



## Singidunum

Well if I can understand Ukrainian Russians can do it too. Anyway nothing will be closed if the section gets nicely developed for which I do hope so but I am no so sure about it.

And if the name 'Rus' is not suitable than just use Russia&Ukraine.


----------



## VelesHomais

I'll argue further when this is discussed on higher level.


----------



## ulex

Я никак не могу понять, чего коту неимется? Ну не хочет никто ничего менять. Зачем тогда это все затевать? Сиди тихонько за углом и дуй в свисток, когда кто-нить матюкаться начнет или прочие шалости вытворять. А в остальное время мод должен быть незаметен. Чего ты везде лезешь? Или это твое жизненное призвание, получать здюлей?
Твои доводы про количество постов - вот настоящий киндергартен. Это никого здесь не волнует. Люди приходят общаться, а не считать очки.

Есть пословица: не складывай яйца в одну корзину - чесать неудобно.


----------



## VelesHomais

Правильно  а ещё, лучше быть соседями чем жить в одной комуналке.


----------



## VelesHomais

Кстати Илия, причём тут это всё к переписи форумчан?

Модераторы, уберите всё лишнее пожалуйсто.


----------



## coth

ulex said:


> Я никак не могу понять, чего коту неимется? Ну не хочет никто ничего менять. Зачем тогда это все затевать? Сиди тихонько за углом и дуй в свисток, когда кто-нить матюкаться начнет или прочие шалости вытворять. А в остальное время мод должен быть незаметен. Чего ты везде лезешь? Или это твое жизненное призвание, получать здюлей?
> Твои доводы про количество постов - вот настоящий киндергартен. Это никого здесь не волнует. Люди приходят общаться, а не считать очки.
> 
> Есть пословица: не складывай яйца в одну корзину - чесать неудобно.


вот именно общаться. только вот у нас всего 15 форумчан активных. так общения не получается. просто редкий разговор иногда и все. сходи в польский форум, где 250 участников. там увидишь, что такое общаться.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

I don't know how this turned into such a huge debate. If Ukrainians don't want to merge, they shouldn't be forced to. Ask them first, make a poll, etc., but don't force them to do something that they don't want to.


----------



## VelesHomais

By the way, I guess since the title of the thread is in english not everybody is noticing it. Here are some of the recent new forumers that have joined Ukrainian section, all from Kyiv.

*McKey, goldenbull, tripcore*

And I can't find other two. Let's hope they find this thread


----------



## coth

Czas na Żywiec said:


> I don't know how this turned into such a huge debate. If Ukrainians don't want to merge, they shouldn't be forced to. Ask them first, make a poll, etc., but don't force them to do something that they don't want to.


Nobody going to do it now. Singi made proposal for future. 
As for asking. So he asked here. But we got only political statements and no reasonable talk.


----------



## Nate

The other two you may be speaking of are *Drij* and *Ukraina07*.


----------



## Nate

coth said:


> Nobody going to do it now. Singi made proposal for future.
> As for asking. So he asked here. But we got only political statements and no reasonable talk.


Did you entirely miss my posts? I gave a reasonable answer.

And your reply to me was "will see", which is a hypothetical answer... you are unsure of what will happen in regards to what I said.


----------



## ulex

coth said:


> вот именно общаться. только вот у нас всего 15 форумчан активных. так общения не получается. просто редкий разговор иногда и все. сходи в польский форум, где 250 участников. там увидишь, что такое общаться.


Вот эти 15 форумчан и общаются. Общение получается, вполне нормальное, всем нравится. Пока не приходишь ты и не начинаешь всех стравливать. 
И как-то совершенно до лампочки, что у соседей форумчан больше. Это ну никак не мешает нам общаться в нашем маленьком уютном обществе. У нас общение ничем не хуже, чем у них.


----------



## coth

ulex
1. не вижу я что то нормальных апдейтов по большинству проектов. по некоторым проектам до полугода нет обновлений. всё потому что нет достаточного количества человек которые могли бы поддерживать проекты на виду. фотофорум тоже не достаточно активен. об инфраструктуре вообще нет разоговора.
2. стравливать? можно по-подробней? ссылочки или цитаты? нехорошо вообще людей оскорблять. тем более мода и темболее самого либерального на форуме. ещё ниодного русского форумчанина не забанили по моему запросу, предупреждения никому я ни давал. давал только два предостережения, что моды могуть дать предупреждение. одно из них в этой ветке. посты не удаляю, за исключением откровенного трольного спама. на офтопик внимания не обращаю. итд итд итд. так где же я людей стравливаю?


----------



## coth

Nate said:


> Did you entirely miss my posts? I gave a reasonable answer.
> 
> And your reply to me was "will see", which is a hypothetical answer... you are unsure of what will happen in regards to what I said.


and i have answered. number of posts in ukrainian will not decrease. but will only increase. some people however will speak english and russian. same goes to russia section. but there is no need necessity to make agiotage on this. this is one proposal singi putted on public. once i was in favor of this idea and support it now. it will not be on consideration for next few months for sure. more than that - there are some another ideas proposed by Stas today in our msn talk.


----------



## ulex

coth said:


> ulex
> 1. не вижу я что то нормальных апдейтов по большинству проектов. по некоторым проектам до полугода нет обновлений. всё потому что нет достаточного количества человек которые могли бы поддерживать проекты на виду. фотофорум тоже не достаточно активен. об инфраструктуре вообще нет разоговора.
> 2. стравливать? можно по-подробней? ссылочки или цитаты? нехорошо вообще людей оскорблять. тем более мода и темболее самого либерального на форуме. ещё ниодного русского форумчанина не забанили по моему запросу, предупреждения никому я ни давал. давал только два предостережения, что моды могуть дать предупреждение. одно из них в этой ветке. посты не удаляю, за исключением откровенного трольного спама. на офтопик внимания не обращаю. итд итд итд. так где же я людей стравливаю?


1. Так шо ж ты не апдейтишь-то неактивные проекты, по которым до полугода нет обновлений?
2. Почитай этот тред до твоего появления и после. Попробуй почувствовать разницу в настроении постов. Если ты не почувствуешь, то я здесь не причем.


----------



## coth

1. А почему я должен? У меня далеко не всё время свободно что бы ездить куда то и смотреть. И если раз в 3 месяца выявится то я съзжу куда-нибудь. Вот для этого и нужны десятки новых пользователей которые не будет проблемой говорить как обстоят дела там на проектах, а для кого то и делать фотки, находящихся недалеко от них. Как у меня с свиссотелем было, как у ыща с аэробусом итд. 
2. Почитай. И запости линки. То что многие против из-за политических мотивов - никто не скрывает. И то что мне это не нравится я тоже не скрываю. Но не надо про стравливание говорить.


----------



## ulex

coth said:


> 1. А почему я должен? У меня далеко не всё время свободно что бы ездить куда то и смотреть. И если раз в 3 месяца выявится то я съзжу куда-нибудь. Вот для этого и нужны десятки новых пользователей которые не будет проблемой говорить как обстоят дела там на проектах, а для кого то и делать фотки, находящихся недалеко от них. Как у меня с свиссотелем было, как у ыща с аэробусом итд.
> 2. Почитай. И запости линки. То что многие против из-за политических мотивов - никто не скрывает. И то что мне это не нравится я тоже не скрываю. Но не надо про стравливание говорить.


1. А почему тогда кто-то должен? 
Мне трудно понять, каким образом объединение украинского и российского форума решит проблему фото-апдейтов "мертвых" тредов. 
2. Не имеет значения мотив - политический или нет. Если не нравится, то этого делать не надо. И разговор на эту тему надо прекращать.


----------



## coth

1. А я не говорю что кто-то должен. Я говорю, если увеличится значительно количество нативных юзеров, то и увеличится. 
А увеличение не нативных, и нативных тоже, активизирует дискуссию. То что есть сейчас где после каждого апдейта два - три отзыва и потом месяц тишины - это не дискуссия.
2. А кто говорил вообще что это собираются делать сейчас?


----------



## Nate

coth said:


> and i have answered. number of posts in ukrainian will not decrease. but will only increase. some people however will speak english and russian. same goes to russia section. but there is no need necessity to make agiotage on this. this is one proposal singi putted on public. once i was in favor of this idea and support it now. it will not be on consideration for next few months for sure. more than that - there are some another ideas proposed by Stas today in our msn talk.


Pardon my french... but how the hell will joining the Russian and Ukrainian sections increase the amount of talk that happens in Ukrainian?

Pretty much all Ukrainians here know Russian... do the Russians know Ukrainian?

How many of You Russians actually know Ukrainian? Sure you might be able to piece together a meaning from the Ukrainian, but can you actually correctly reply in Ukrainian?

The Russians that are posting in this thread are posting in Russian... the Ukrainians are pretty much all replying to them in Russian. This thread is a perfect example of what will happen. The main conversations are all in Russian, with a little bit in Ukrainian and a little in English.

Bah! Just leave this section as is. The amount of people is increasing, and it is growing. I know a change isn't going to happen right away, but if this section is getting busier and busier, there shouldn't even be a consideration right now. It's not stagnating like the Austrian forum.


----------



## ZimasterX

My even merge? The Ukranian forum has already outpaced Austria in the number of posts and threads. As time goes on it will only get larger. Besides, it is relatively new to SSC, most European country forums have been around for more than a year.


----------



## ulex

coth said:


> 1. А я не говорю что кто-то должен. Я говорю, если увеличится значительно количество нативных юзеров, то и увеличится.
> А увеличение не нативных, и нативных тоже, активизирует дискуссию. То что есть сейчас где после каждого апдейта два - три отзыва и потом месяц тишины - это не дискуссия.
> 2. А кто говорил вообще что это собираются делать сейчас?


1. Сидят два приятеля на лавочке и болтают друг с другом. Они не хотят, чтобы на эту лавочку пришли какие-то кенты из соседнего двора. Это их лавочка. Если они захотят, то позовут приятелей из своего дома и будут болтать вместе. 
кот, почему тебе надо все объяснять как малолетнему???
2. Если никто не собирается, то скажи об этом громко, чтобы все поняли, что *все останется как сейчас, никаких изменений не будет*. Ни сейчас, ни потом.


----------



## coth

дом вот только один.

и пролистай к началу разговора. не надо разговаривать в таком тоне, когда даже не знаешь о чем речь идёт. разговор начинался с того что это может быть рассмотрено в будущем.


@nate
will _keep_ increasing. missed keep. new ukrainians will keep joining. talk in ukrainian will not decreased, if will be one root.


----------



## Pavlo

The idea of merging is stupid, it shouldn't even be discussed. Period


----------



## Sergei

Let's just cut it out. It will never happen, nor should it.


----------



## Nate

coth said:


> @nate
> will _keep_ increasing. missed keep. new ukrainians will keep joining. talk in ukrainian will not decreased, if will be one root.


If the Ukrainian forum will _keep_ increasing then there would be no reason to merge because it would get big enough to be its own soon after the merge .

So as Sergei said, let's cut it out because it won't happen .


----------



## ulex

Sergei said:


> Let's just cut it out. It will never happen, nor should it.


Thank you. kay:
:runaway:


----------



## Corrupt Dictator

Singidunum said:


> *████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████*
> *████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████*
> 
> *Будь ласка лишiть своє iм'я якщо ви Українськiй форумер - не дивлячись на ваше мiсце знаходженя або якщо ви Українець по нацiональностi.*
> Please post here in order to be listed as Ukrainian forumer - whether you are living in Ukraine or you are just a Ukrainian by nationality.
> 
> _*Список Українских форумчан/Ukrainian forumers list:*_
> ahsm
> ARTYOM
> Dr.Mesofius
> Enayze
> Futbol-Fanat
> Max
> Nate
> Pavlo
> Quicksilver
> Sergei
> _sick_driver_
> Teal
> Yury
> XAPAKTEPHИK
> 
> _*Друзі форума/Forum friends:*_
> coth
> Singidunum
> 3tmk
> Whose Homepage
> Ellatur
> Taras Bulba
> Siberian
> paku
> BOLSCHOI
> Mantaz
> 
> *Модератори/Moderators:*
> _*Sergei*_, Détritus, SHiRO, Mantaz, wjfox2002


Count me in.
Народився на закарпатті зараз проживаю в США (Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania)


----------



## Pavlo

Вітаю на форумі! Гарний в тебе нік


----------



## VelesHomais

Я теж вітаю.

Сам з Києва, тимчасово навчаюсь в нью-йорці. Ми ще нікого з закарпаття не мали


----------



## ahsm

artemka, вітаю на форумі! Ти зараз живеш в Краматорскі? Якщо так, клацни пару фоток міста!


----------



## Kiev30

My name is sergiy i was born in Ukraine in city of Ivano-Frankivsk currently i live in Manhattan NY city!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Artemka - Pryvit 
У тебе гарний прогрес с діаграмами - молодець - продовжуй і далі 

Corrupt Dictator - I saw that you wrote you live in Wilkes-Barre - and I can't help but notice that Vasyliy Meshko on SSP has some drawings of those cities - is that you?
If so - again - great job on diagrams (if it's indeed you). And I'm glad that now we have 3 ppl drawing for Ukraine on SSP 

Cheers!


----------



## Pavlo

artemka, це легко зробити:





































І все


----------



## VelesHomais

Супер, але краще зроби окремий thread тут поруч, щоб всім зрозуміло було що те Краматорск і постай туди всі фотокартки що маєш


----------



## ARTEM

*Artem - noviy parubok v Amsterdami!*

Dobriy den vsim1
Ya Artem , jivu zraz v Amsterdami, a do cyogo jiv v Londoni, Kievi, Zitomirskiy oblasti.
Ya vje kilka misyaciv na forumi.
Kilka rokiv tomu ya namaluvav dekilka diagram budinkiv v Londoni ta Kievi:

my diagrams on skyskraperpage.com


----------



## VelesHomais

Вітаю на форумі


----------



## ARTYOM

ARTEM said:


> Dobriy den vsim1
> Ya Artem , jivu zraz v Amsterdami, a do cyogo jiv v Londoni, Kievi, Zitomirskiy oblasti.
> Ya vje kilka misyaciv na forumi.
> Kilka rokiv tomu ya namaluvav dekilka diagram budinkiv v Londoni ta Kievi:
> 
> my diagrams on skyskraperpage.com



Добро пожаловать на форум!


----------



## Corrupt Dictator

Wow! So _how_ many Artems we have already?


----------



## VelesHomais

Здається що три


----------



## Singidunum

List updated - anyone else to add?


----------



## VelesHomais

There's also dmitry, registered today I think. A lot of members can't find this thread


----------



## Nate

Also add Czas na Żywiec to the friends list.


----------



## Singidunum

Dr.Mesofius said:


> There's also dmitry, registered today I think. A lot of members can't find this thread


Ok I'll add him. Btw it's hard to imagine that people can`t find a sticky thread on main page


----------



## VelesHomais

Can you change the thread title to "Ukraine Forum Census - New Members"

And would be great if all the annexation off-topic could be deleted.


----------



## marusia

Love to be included in this forum. 
My background: Mama is Polish, Tato is Ukrainian. I was born in New Zealand, but living now in Australia. My Polish and Ukrainian language skills are limited so I appreciate English translations. As Tato was born approx 30km south east of Peremyslany, Lvivska region this is the area that I am most particularly interested.
Cheers


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Welcome Marusia


----------



## Siberian

Wow, Ukrainian subforum has so many girls already! 
Where are the Russian girls??? :dunno: 
Welcome to SSC, marusia


----------



## Pavlo

Де всі в біса поділися? Форум мертвий!


----------



## _sick_driver_

Pavlo said:


> Де всі в біса поділися? Форум мертвий!


pohana pora roky - LIIIITTTOOOOO.  [hiba zh v tvoji opiniji]


----------



## Askold

+1 Ukrainian!


----------



## Nate

^^Вітаємо!  Always great to have another onboard


----------



## Askold

thanks mate! I registered a long time ago, but never had time to participate. I do have a question - last time it seems that the Ukraine forum used to have more threads - what happend to them? 

P.S. Mozhna pysaty i po Ukrains'ki, komu jak zruchno


----------



## Shevchuk

Привет всем из Днепропетровска. Я на этом форуме уже больше года, но писать посты начал совсем недавно. Запишите меня плз, куда надо...


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ласкаво Просимоє Шевчук!!!
Ше один з Кодака!


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

10.10.2007 Змінив статус Чернівців.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Поправка - з Хмельницької майже нема інфи про будівництво...


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Підправив. А як це Поділля не представлене? :sly:  Також виправив Волинь, звідтіля новин теж нема...


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ну тобто я з Поділля - але інфи нема.
А ше ж було дві людини з Вінниці. здається хтось з Тернополя.
Нє - точно був/була з Тернополя - тіки не пам‘ятаю хто...


----------



## Mykola

Народився у Феодосії. Навчався у Харкові. Аспірантуру закінчів у місті Бохум, у Німеччині.

Зараз працюю у місті Каменц (Саксонія, біля кордону з Польщею).

Коли навчався у аспірантурі, пролоббіював строрення украіномовної сторинки своєї кафедри: http://www.techem.rub.de (Це, на мою думку, єдина сторинка кафедри німецкого університету українською)

Маю цікаві фотографії Феодосії, Харкова, та Ковеля. Якось виложу.


----------



## Max

Mykola said:


> Народився у Феодосії. Навчався у Харкові. Аспірантуру закінчів у місті Бохум, у Німеччині.
> 
> Зараз працюю у місті Каменц (Саксонія, біля кордону з Польщею).
> 
> Коли навчався у аспірантурі, пролоббіював строрення украіномовної сторинки своєї кафедри: http://www.techem.rub.de (Це, на мою думку, єдина сторинка кафедри німецкого університету українською)
> 
> Маю цікаві фотографії Феодосії, Харкова, та Ковеля. Якось виложу.


Вау!!!! Хімік. :cheers:
Ще з інституту хімія і хіміки викликають містичну повагу.


----------



## my19

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


>


Що воно таке?


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> Індикує вона представлення кожного регіону на форумі. Поправте мене якщо шось не так.
> 
> Зелений – 2+ представники регіону є на форумі і інформація про бідівництво та розвиток поступає регулярно.
> 
> Жовтий – 2- представники і регіон має власну гілку.
> 
> Помаранчевий – Регіон не має представників на форумі, але є якась інформація про його розвиток
> 
> Червоний – Регіон немає ні представників, ні інформації про розвиток.


^^


----------



## my19

Ну по Черкасах деяка інфа таки є


----------



## my19

Класна ідея ця мапа=)


----------



## my19

Пропоную систематизувати всю інформацію що зустрічається по "кризисним" регіонам. Почати з червоних наприклад


----------



## my19

Хто зна, може наявність таких гілок приведе до прибуття в наші ряди людей з саме тих регіонів Бо в любому пошуковику скайскреперсіті чи не найперший вилазить


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

my19 said:


> Ну по Черкасах деяка інфа таки є


Вибачаюсь, помилився... Вже виправив.


----------



## Aleg

Mykola said:


> Народився у Феодосії. Навчався у Харкові. Аспірантуру закінчів у місті Бохум, у Німеччині.
> 
> Зараз працюю у місті Каменц (Саксонія, біля кордону з Польщею).
> 
> Коли навчався у аспірантурі, пролоббіював строрення украіномовної сторинки своєї кафедри: http://www.techem.rub.de (Це, на мою думку, єдина сторинка кафедри німецкого університету українською)
> 
> Маю цікаві фотографії Феодосії, Харкова, та Ковеля. Якось виложу.


Выкладывай поскорей,очень интересно посмотреть.
Кстати вы меня записали??Я из Харькова!


----------



## sprinter:)

Всем привет Я из Днепропетровска. На форуме недавно всего 5 дней. Мне понравился этот форум, много чего интерестного узнал.:banana:


----------



## oranger

sprinter:) said:


> Всем привет Я из Днепропетровска. На форуме недавно всего 5 дней. Мне понравился этот форум, много чего интерестного узнал.:banana:


Здаров! Будь як дома (але не забувай, що ти у гостях )! :wave:

Дуже позитивний нік в тебе, маладєц! :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

oranger said:


> Здаров! Будь як дома (але не забувай, що ти у гостях )! :wave:
> 
> Дуже позитивний нік в тебе, маладєц! :cheers:


Это ник на злобу дня - в честь маршруток, которых у нас в городе как грязи:lol: А вообще-то мы тут все в гостях:nuts:


----------



## YEF

Ну что меня зовут Алесандр. Ник-нейм - YEF. Я из Донецка, учусь в ДонНТУ)


----------



## Denicka

Hi, my name is Denis, I am from Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine.


----------



## [email protected]

Denicka said:


> Hi, my name is Denis, I am from Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine.


Welcome, dobrodoshli!!!


----------



## oranger

Denicka said:


> Hi, my name is Denis, I am from Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine.


Здорово, земляче! :cheers:


----------



## skender

Hey did you guys know there are about 7000 Albanians living in Ukraine close to Odessa. They have been there since the Ottoman times. 

http://shqiphost.top-channel.tv/18754796/shqip/shqip3dhjetor.wmv


----------



## ancov

^^ видимо скоро независимость потребуют ...


----------



## skender

ancov said:


> ^^ видимо скоро независимость потребуют ...


:nuts:hno::nuts:hno::nuts:hno::bash:hno::nuts:


----------



## Ukr_Alex

skender said:


> Hey did you guys know there are about 7000 Albanians living in Ukraine close to Odessa. They have been there since the Ottoman times.
> 
> http://shqiphost.top-channel.tv/18754796/shqip/shqip3dhjetor.wmv


So what are they saying in that video?

Anything positive?


----------



## Sergei

:colgate:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Wow - I juat saw a ^^ ghost


----------



## Pavlo

He should be demoded, he is never here when we need him! hno:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Judging by the smiley he posted - he sounds very self-important


----------



## Ukr_Alex

I'll mod the shit out of this forum. It'll be so Ukrainian, people will be afraid to come in. There will be pictures of Shevchenko and Franco everywhere, tryzub on every corner, ukrainian interface, the anthem will play every time you visit the main page 


But I guess I'd need admin rights for that


----------



## Pavlo

Модератором бути погано. Треба постійно сидіти на форумі і слідкувати хто що пише. Приклеєшся до компа на 24/7.


----------



## my19

Так, а адміном ще краще...)) Приходить з часом період "пофігізму" до обов"язків, коли людина знаходить щось цікавіше. На своєму досвіді знаю. Головне щоби людей цікавила така робота постійно. 
У нас на УУ тут і модерувати нічого. Хіба шо назви тредів постійньо змінювати та іноді закривати/переносити


----------



## Ukr_Alex

my19 said:


> Так, а адміном ще краще...)) Приходить з часом період "пофігізму" до обов"язків, коли людина знаходить щось цікавіше. На своєму досвіді знаю. Головне щоби людей цікавила така робота постійно.
> У нас на УУ тут і модерувати нічого. Хіба шо назви тредів постійньо змінювати та іноді закривати/переносити


Були би моди то не давали би з кацапами гризтися......який в тому кайф :lol:


----------



## my19

Ukr_Alex said:


> Були би моди то не давали би з кацапами гризтися......який в тому кайф :lol:


Тоді нехай мене ставлять модером!:nocrook:


----------



## 6opuC

:bowtie:Vitayu wsih... Mozhna do vas? Borys z Gdańska(Polshcha)


----------



## my19

Вітаю на форумі!=)


----------



## Sergei

Pavlo said:


> He should be demoded, he is never here when we need him! hno:


Sorry guys, I do have a life.
I check the site almost daily, but I can't read every thread and post on here.
If you need something done, don't just sit around and complain about it. My inbox is always open, feel free to send me PMs about any business you need attending to.

And I'm aware that the forum has grown, so if you want, we can think about another moderator. Again, nobody has come forward to me me with this, as I would expect.


----------



## VelesHomais

6opuC said:


> :bowtie:Vitayu wsih... Mozhna do vas? Borys z Gdańska(Polshcha)


Можна  вітаю. Мене взагалі цікавить доля українців у світі. Ти казав що народився у Польщі, мені цікаво яку країну вважаєш своєю батьківщиною?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Привіт Арковія! (звати то як?)
Добре бачити ше людей з Харкова для баллансу хехе.

Так шо - Ласкаво Просимо!


----------



## oranger

Arcovia :hi: :cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

Arcovia said:


> Hello everybody, here comes a new recruit from Kharkiv… ïîëêó ïðèáûëî, êîðî÷å


Вітаю!!


----------



## sven59

Sven59 - Владимир живу и работаю в Днепропетровске


----------



## VelesHomais

Ласкаво просимо до нас


----------



## Pavlo

Вітаю! :banana:


----------



## Alex_DON

Всем привет, я Alex_DON - Саша, живу и работаю в Донецке! Сам, архитектор, занимаюсь дизайном!


----------



## Max

Alex_DON said:


> Всем привет, я Alex_DON - Саша, живу и работаю в Донецке! Сам, архитектор, занимаюсь дизайном!


Супер!!!! :cheers:

Наконец-то профи.

Это намек. Ждем квалифицированых комментариев и порки существующих зданий и проектов!


----------



## [email protected]

Alex_DON said:


> Всем привет, я Alex_DON - Саша, живу и работаю в Донецке! Сам, архитектор, занимаюсь дизайном!



Еще раз добро пожаловать! Теперь есть профессионалы и из Донецка!


----------



## oranger

Alex_DON said:


> Всем привет, я Alex_DON - Саша, живу и работаю в Донецке! Сам, архитектор, занимаюсь дизайном!


Привіт! :cheers:


----------



## TrueDogma

My nickname is TrueDogma, my real name is Sergey. I currently live in financial capital of Ukraine - Dnipropetrovsk.


----------



## VelesHomais

Вітаю, вітаю. Ради бачити всіх нових користувачів


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

sven59 said:


> Sven59 - Владимир живу и работаю в Днепропетровске





Alex_DON said:


> Всем привет, я Alex_DON - Саша, живу и работаю в Донецке! Сам, архитектор, занимаюсь дизайном!





TrueDogma said:


> My nickname is TrueDogma, my real name is Sergey. I currently live in financial capital of Ukraine - Dnipropetrovsk.


:cheers1: :cheers1: :cheers1:


----------



## oranger

Блін, народу прибуває :banana::cheers:
Велкам, хлопці!


----------



## Skyman

Многие из Вост. Украины правда


----------



## oranger

Skyman said:


> Многие из Вост. Украины правда


А яка тобі різниця?
:nuts:


----------



## VelesHomais

Skyman said:


> Многие из Вост. Украины правда


Ну і?


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Моя пихата западенсько-канадська персона компенсує за весь захід  j/k


----------



## Skyman

oranger said:


> А яка тобі різниця?
> :nuts:


Мало з інших регіонів


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Взагалі-то в нас більшість з центру - Дніпро!
Дніпро форева!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ukr_Alex said:


> Моя пихата западенсько-канадська персона компенсує за весь захід  j/k


:hahaha: :rofl: :hahaha:


----------



## Skyman

:lol: Жжешь


----------



## Denicka

Skyman said:


> :lol: Жжешь


Как там Сан-Франциско поживает? В последний раз, когда там был, пробки просто умопомрачительные. Даже в Нью Йорке не такие. Пожалуй, только в Лос-Анджелесе хуже. А город просто супер, я в него влюбился. Особенно Фишерменс Варф!


----------



## Denicka

XAPAKTEPHИK;17688507 said:


> Взагалі-то в нас більшість з центру - Дніпро!
> Дніпро форева!


Мучас Грасиас:cheers: (Тобто дякую)


----------



## asotUA

Denicka said:


> А город просто супер, я в него влюбился. Особенно Фишерменс Варф!


ага так і є. місто внатурі схоже на Європейське! Живу в 30-ти хвилинах від нього


Так я з центру тоЖе!!!


----------



## CKOTuHA

CKOTuHA, Chernovtsy, seichas jivu v New Jersey USA


----------



## Pavlo

CKOTuHA said:


> CKOTuHA


:hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha:


----------



## kievnick

kievnick Kiev Ukraine


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ти зараз в Києві?

Якшо так то класс - а то фоторепортажів з будмайданчиків більше з Дніпропетровська тут - хаха.

Почувайся як вдома :cheers1:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

CKOTuHA said:


> CKOTuHA, Chernovtsy, seichas jivu v New Jersey USA


:lol: класний нік :lol:
А ти справді архітектор чи просто хоббі?

Велкам :cheers:

П.С. Наших все більше і більше.


----------



## vmx

vlad, born in Lviv... lived most of my life in Philadelphia, USA...


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Woo-Hooo!
Ласкаво Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## vmx

XAPAKTEPH?K said:


> Woo-Hooo!
> ??????? Welcome :cheers1:


dyakuyu... 

Radi interesa, Proskuriv de znahoditsya?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Хмельницький. Проскурів - стара назва


----------



## vmx

aaah, yasno...
v hmelnitskomu buv proyizdom, rokiv 17 tomu nazad...
wow, skil'ki chasu proishlo... :nuts:


----------



## Vasko

Vasyl, rodyvsya u Khar'kovi, zaraz meshkayu u Salt Lake City, Utah, ale duzhe tsikavlyus' sveyu bat'kivschinoyu i arhitekturnymy spravamy na niy. Za rannya vybachayus' za take izpoganennya Ukrainskoi movy bo ya zhyvu v Amerytsi vzhe blyz'ko 20-y rokiv ta i v Ukraini ne mozhu skazat' scho mene ii htos' vchyv. Vsih vitayu!!!


----------



## vmx

Vasko said:


> Vasyl, rodyvsya u Khar'kovi, zaraz meshkayu u Salt Lake City, Utah, ale duzhe tsikavlyus' sveyu bat'kivschinoyu i arhitekturnymy spravamy na niy. Za rannya vybachayus' za take izpoganennya Ukrainskoi movy bo ya zhyvu v Amerytsi vzhe blyz'ko 20-y rokiv ta i v Ukraini ne mozhu skazat' scho mene ii htos' vchyv. Vsih vitayu!!!


right on brother... welcome... :rock:
former ex-patriot, just like me... :lol:


----------



## Студент1

Сергей 20 лет Днепропетровск. Форум просматриваю довольно давно вот решил зарегиццо.


----------



## Пятница

Ну, вот и еще один Днепровец)))


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

Студент;17786586 said:


> Сергей 20 лет Днепропетровск. Форум просматриваю довольно давно вот решил зарегиццо.


Welcome on a forum!:cheers:


----------



## oranger

Чорт!
Або дніпровці, або не з України! 

Вітаю, хлопці! :cheers:


----------



## Пятница

oranger said:


> Чорт!
> Або дніпровці, або не з України!
> 
> Вітаю, хлопці! :cheers:


хаххахаа:lol::lol:


----------



## VelesHomais

Ласкаво просимо, хлопці =)


----------



## my19

Я впевнений що завдячувати такою кількістю людей з Дніпра треба Дольніку і його "Башням"...
Є якийсь тут зв"язок...


----------



## oranger

my19 said:


> Я впевнений що завдячувати такою кількістю людей з Дніпра треба Дольніку і його "Башням"...
> Є якийсь тут зв"язок...


Та просто мафія в них, як завжди, навіть у форумі... :lol:


----------



## Denicka

Студент;17786586 said:


> Сергей 20 лет Днепропетровск. Форум просматриваю довольно давно вот решил зарегиццо.


Приветствуем! Присоединяйся, будем лазить на стройки небоскребов и фотать объекты. Сталкеры...


----------



## Пятница

Denicka said:


> Приветствуем! Присоединяйся, будем лазить на стройки небоскребов и фотать объекты. Сталкеры...


Будешь таким-же психом!:lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Добро пожаловать) Да нас тут нехилый келиш начесывается, мужики... Г! (Коль уж мы мафия так и говорить на соответствующем жаргоне будем )


----------



## Пятница

Надеюсь он не сложнее Олбанского?)))


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Не знаю к кому обратиться: как мне поменять мой ник Pablitisimo Maximo на Pablitisimo?
Народ, подскажите, плзз.
Бурислав, как ты менял?


----------



## my19

То адмін подарунок такий зробив усім на Новий Рік: хто хоче змінити нікнейм - записуйтеся і після свят... Ну не знаю чи зара таке мона...


----------



## VelesHomais

Це робиться один раз на рік


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Фак я теж поміняти хтів hno:


----------



## Skyman

Denicka said:


> Как там Сан-Франциско поживает? В последний раз, когда там был, пробки просто умопомрачительные. Даже в Нью Йорке не такие. Пожалуй, только в Лос-Анджелесе хуже. А город просто супер, я в него влюбился. Особенно Фишерменс Варф!


Отлично поживает, только про пробки не знаю, все вроде как обычно, хотя город застроен плотно, улицы узкие, машин полно, будете снова в наших краях, всегда Welcome!!!


----------



## Denicka

Skyman said:


> Отлично поживает, только про пробки не знаю, все вроде как обычно, хотя город застроен плотно, улицы узкие, машин полно, будете снова в наших краях, всегда Welcome!!!


Дякую, я залюбки.


----------



## Natusya

Родилась в Харькове,с середины 90-ых живу в штате Массачусеттс. Приезжала в Харьков несколько раз, город достаточно изменился в красивую  сторону. Дедушка всю жизнь был архитектором, градостроителем и преподавателем в градостроительном институте. Внес лепту в строительство Харькова, а бабушка в благоустройство зданий для шахтеров и пансионатов в Мисхоре.


----------



## VelesHomais

Не пропадай, участвуй


----------



## Natusya

Thank you. I'll try. :cheers:

Absence of translit really sucks. :bash: It's so inconvenient.


----------



## Pavlo

Natusya said:


> Thank you. I'll try. :cheers:
> 
> Absence of translit really sucks. :bash: It's so inconvenient.


http://newyork.mashke.org/Conv/


----------



## Natusya

Pavlo said:


> http://newyork.mashke.org/Conv/



Thank you.. I use pgms like www.translit.ru www.translit.us , I meant built-in converter.


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Fira said:


> p.g.t.=s.m.t. ukrajins'koju, selysche mis'koho typu


Сам він село :lol: Покажи мені де села такі є. В нас є банк, білий дім, біржа, готель, стадіон, таксі, 4 церкви! :lol:


Знайшов фотку церкви
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Kamyanka-Buzka1.JPG/800px-Kamyanka-Buzka1.JPG

В 2001 вних ще був той сарай.


----------



## Fira

^^ mozhna tu fotku v "Cerkvy Ukrajiny" zakydaty, dosyt' oryginal'nyj dyzajn.
V toji cerkvy vzahali cikava istorija, hroshi na pobudovu svjaschennyk zbyrav po cilomu sviti.


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Fira said:


> ^^ mozhna tu fotku v "Cerkvy Ukrajiny" zakydaty, dosyt' oryginal'nyj dyzajn.
> V toji cerkvy vzahali cikava istorija, hroshi na pobudovu svjaschennyk zbyrav po cilomu sviti.


Ти напевно знаєш про неї більше чим я...я навіть не знаю коли її закінчили. Постуй, я добавлю шо знаю.


----------



## Fira

Ukr_Alex said:


> Ти напевно знаєш про неї більше чим я...я навіть не знаю коли її закінчили. Постуй, я добавлю шо знаю.


Ну не так вже й багато я про неї знаю, хiба що в дружини спитаю, вона мала 
б знати.


----------



## Пятница

та пэгэтэ все енто:rofl:


----------



## Fira

Пятница;18294885 said:


> та пэгэтэ все енто:rofl:


Кумедний ти П'ятниця, вже й Камянку з Днiпром порiвнюєш :nuts: Поїдь десь хоча б у Франкфурт, подивись на нормальнi хмарочоси та забудову а тодi поговоримо про те який Днiпро мегаполiс


----------



## Пятница

Эх... поехать бы мне внатуре кудатоhno:


----------



## Levshev

Звати Лев, народився і живу у Києві, зараз - на Оболоні, колись - на Воскресенці. По національності - напів-українець, напів-росіянин. Мої інтереси - архітектура взагалі, радянська архітектура, хмарочоси та висотні будівлі та архітектурна фотографія.


----------



## Fira

Levshev said:


> Звати Лев, народився і живу у Києві, зараз - на Оболоні, колись - на Воскресенці. По національності - напів-українець, напів-росіянин. Мої інтереси - архітектура взагалі, радянська архітектура, хмарочоси та висотні будівлі та архітектурна фотографія.


Вiтання :cheers1:


----------



## Levshev

Fira said:


> Вiтання :cheers1:


Дякую:banana::lol:


----------



## oranger

Levshev

Приєднуйся, вітаю!!! :hi:


----------



## VelesHomais

Levshev said:


> Звати Лев, народився і живу у Києві, зараз - на Оболоні, колись - на Воскресенці. По національності - напів-українець, напів-росіянин. Мої інтереси - архітектура взагалі, радянська архітектура, хмарочоси та висотні будівлі та архітектурна фотографія.


О брат киянин, вітаю :banana::lol: нас тут у порівнянні з дніпрянами майже немає


----------



## Levshev

Burislav said:


> О брат киянин, вітаю :banana::lol: нас тут у порівнянні з дніпрянами майже немає


Дякую за вітаняя:lol: 
Тепер на одного більше, будемо активніше просувати Київ:cheers1:


----------



## Levshev

oranger said:


> Levshev
> 
> Приєднуйся, вітаю!!! :hi:


Дуже дякую! :yes:


----------



## kalashnikov

Levshev подивився твої фотки на http://ked_pled.livejournal.com. Дуже цікаві і гарні знімки. Викладай їх тут, а ми будемо коментувати  А то кияни нам Київ не дуже часто показують ) Ще раз ласкаво просимо до форума.

П.С Не скажеш яку камеру використовуєш? Сам також захоплююсь фотографією


----------



## Levshev

kalashnikov said:


> Levshev подивився твої фотки на http://ked_pled.livejournal.com. Дуже цікаві і гарні знімки. Викладай їх тут, а ми будемо коментувати  А то кияни нам Київ не дуже часто показують ) Ще раз ласкаво просимо до форума.
> 
> П.С Не скажеш яку камеру використовуєш? Сам також захоплююсь фотографією


Дуже дякую! Приємно, що тобі сподобались мої знімки У мене як раз багато висотних споруд на фото, мабуть тут буде це цікаво Одночасно і сам Київ покажу)

Поки що на Sony DSC-S60, згодом планую щось серйозніше придбати, а ще - на ФЭД-5В та Зоркий-4К. А ти на що?


----------



## kalashnikov

Levshev said:


> а ще - на ФЭД-5В та Зоркий-4К. А ти на що?


Це ту яку за 50 грн купив на базарі? :lol: 
А Соні гарна камера.
В мене Сапоп 400 д + кіт 18-55. Я поки що новичок в цій справі але бажання є дуже велике цим займатися.


----------



## kalashnikov

Levshev said:


> мабуть тут буде це цікаво


Звичайно цікаво 
Можеш відразу і почати - бачив ти фотографував троєщинські висотки (Дніпровськіі Вежі). Тут для них є відповідний тред


----------



## Levshev

kalashnikov said:


> Це ту яку за 50 грн купив на базарі? :lol:
> А Соні гарна камера.
> В мене Сапоп 400 д + кіт 18-55. Я поки що новичок в цій справі але бажання є дуже велике цим займатися.


Ага:lol: Здивувався, коли почув таку ціну))
Так, Соні на диво добре знімає як для звичайної камери) 
Так, фотографія - цікава справа. А що саме фотографуєш?


----------



## Levshev

kalashnikov said:


> Звичайно цікаво
> Можеш відразу і почати - бачив ти фотографував троєщинські висотки (Дніпровськіі Вежі). Тут для них є відповідний тред


Треба буде запостити Бідні вежі, ніяк не добудують іх


----------



## kalashnikov

Levshev said:


> Так, фотографія - цікава справа. А що саме фотографуєш?


Архітектура, Місто, Пейзаж. Я щоправда камеру купив лише місяць тому, ще вивчаю як єю користуватися :lol:


----------



## Levshev

kalashnikov said:


> Архітектура, Місто, Пейзаж. Я щоправда камеру купив лише місяць тому, ще вивчаю як єю користуватися :lol:


О, та сама тема, що й у мене)
А можна десь подивитись твої роботи?


----------



## kalashnikov

del


----------



## kalashnikov

Levshev said:


> О, та сама тема, що й у мене)
> А можна десь подивитись твої роботи?


А... та в мене і робот як таких ще поки нема ) Але гаразд зараз завантажу пару фоток зроблених новою камерою. Дивись http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18336802#post18336802 Моє місто Дніпро

Також на цьому форумі є мої фотки зроблені камерою друга Олімпусом мильницею http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502939 Чернігів

Фотограф я так собі...


----------



## Levshev

kalashnikov said:


> А... та в мене і робот як таких ще поки нема ) Але гаразд зараз завантажу пару фоток зроблених новою камерою. Дивись http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18336802#post18336802 Моє місто Дніпро
> 
> Також на цьому форумі є мої фотки зроблені камерою друга Олімпусом мильницею http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502939 Чернігів
> 
> Фотограф я так собі...


Чому ж, гарні і цікаві фото Мені сподобалось, спробуй ще якось опрацювати їх, взагалі вийде прекрасно)) Так що чекатиму на нові)

Дніпропетровськ красиве місто, центр, як бачу, дуже схожий на київський, та сама сталінська забудова. А от Чернігів - такі невеличкі будиночки, дуже гарні) А той величезний похмурий готель - теж в Чернігові? І така зразкова хрущкова? Цікаво, як вона ще з незаксленими балконами стоїть:lol:


----------



## kalashnikov

Levshev said:


> Чому ж, гарні і цікаві фото Мені сподобалось, спробуй ще якось опрацювати їх, взагалі вийде прекрасно)) Так що чекатиму на нові)
> 
> Дніпропетровськ красиве місто, центр, як бачу, дуже схожий на київський, та сама сталінська забудова. А от Чернігів - такі невеличкі будиночки, дуже гарні) А той величезний похмурий готель - теж в Чернігові? І така зразкова хрущкова? Цікаво, як вона ще з незаксленими балконами стоїть:lol:


Дякую  Буду вчитись і намагатись робити щось по-краще. Чернігівські фотки - то було взагалі моє перше фотографування в житті цифровою камерою, до того не дуже цим ділом цікавився. Такі завалені там фото - страх. Дуже хочу навчитися фотошопу, поки що на комп'ютері взагалі не вмію обробляти (

Щодо міст, так там в тій гілці всі фото з Чернігова. А в Дніпрі старої забудови небагато. Історичного центру майже немає.


----------



## Levshev

kalashnikov said:


> Дякую  Чернігівські фотки - то було взагалі моє перше фотографування в житті цифровою камерою, до того не дуже цим ділом цікавився. Такі завалені там фото - страх. Дуже хочу навчитися фотошопу, поки що на комп'ютері взагалі не вмію обробляти (
> 
> Щодо міст, так там в тій гілці всі фото з Чернігова. А в Дніпрі старої забудови небагато. Історичного центру майже немає.


Фотошоп не складна справа а завал - взагалі нічого страшного - потрібен або штатив, або просто намагатися рівно утримувати камеру


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Я вибачаюсь, але у мене є питання стосовно нових аватар, що з'явились у деяких людей (не тільки в українській секції). Це означає, що вони підтримають Сербію?


----------



## Bandera

^^ Yeap


----------



## MOst_53

Хай всем! Меня зовут Макс! Я 100% украинец  Я из под Харькова, с города Мерефа. Воть...


----------



## Пятница

Велкам МОСТ-Сити Центр!:lol:


----------



## VelesHomais

MOst_53 said:


> Хай всем! Меня зовут Макс! Я 100% украинец  Я из под Харькова, с города Мерефа. Воть...


Ради бачити поповнення! :cheers:


----------



## Levshev

MOst_53 said:


> Хай всем! Меня зовут Макс! Я 100% украинец  Я из под Харькова, с города Мерефа. Воть...


Добро пожаловать на форум!:cheers1:


----------



## oranger

MOst_53 said:


> Хай всем! Меня зовут Макс! Я 100% украинец  Я из под Харькова, с города Мерефа. Воть...


А такі ще існують? :lol:
Привіт! Приємно тебе бачити. А Мерефа далеко від Вовчанська?


----------



## Geniorn

oranger said:


> А такі ще існують? :lol:
> Привіт! Приємно тебе бачити. А Мерефа далеко від Вовчанська?


Да ты что, Волчанск - это уже возле Белгорода, на самой границе с Россией. Говорят в хорошую погоду там можно увидеть москалей А вообще от Мерефы до Волчанска где-то 90 км.


----------



## VelesHomais

Geniorn said:


> Да ты что, Волчанск - это уже возле Белгорода, на самой границе с Россией. Говорят в хорошую погоду там можно увидеть москалей А вообще от Мерефы до Волчанска где-то 90 км.


І як вони виглядають? :lol:


----------



## Bandera

Burislav said:


> І як вони виглядають? :lol:


:lol: This shit made my day!!!


----------



## Пятница

Да, теперь я понимаю, почему москали нас хохлов так не любят...


----------



## MOst_53

Burislav said:


> І як вони виглядають? :lol:


ХАХАХА!!!


----------



## oranger

Geniorn said:


> Да ты что, Волчанск - это уже возле Белгорода, на самой границе с Россией. Говорят в хорошую погоду там можно увидеть москалей А вообще от Мерефы до Волчанска где-то 90 км.


А ти може був там колись? У Вовчанську. Чи може фотки маєш?


----------



## Bandera

Пятница;18694453 said:


> Да, теперь я понимаю, почему москали нас хохлов так не любят...


Та ну москалі від кацапів відрізняються вони по фізіономії приємніші!


----------



## oranger

Bandera said:


> Та ну москалі від кацапів відрізняються вони по фізіономії приємніші!


Як діти, чесне слово... :nuts:


----------



## Пятница

гы-гы:lol:


----------



## K0nfuzs

Всем привет. Я из Днепропетровска. Зовут меня Костя.


----------



## Пятница

Хе-хе, еще один Днепрянин!!!
Мы по-прежнему остаемся безоговорочными лидерами, обогнав великий киев харьков и донецк вместе взятыми!:lol:


----------



## K0nfuzs

Это захват форума! Всем оставаться на своих местах!:guns1:
(шутка  )


----------



## Пятница

Да мы поняли:rofl:


----------



## VelesHomais

K0nfuzs said:


> Всем привет. Я из Днепропетровска. Зовут меня Костя.


Вітаю, Костя!


----------



## Time T

Всем привет, я из Запорожья! ток зарегился)


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Time T said:


> Всем привет, я из Запорожья! ток зарегился)


Вітаємо, завітай на Запорізьку гілку... Будемо раді любим новинам.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496725


----------



## Levshev

Time T said:


> Всем привет, я из Запорожья! ток зарегился)


Добро пожаловать на наш форум!:banana:


----------



## oranger

Time T said:


> Всем привет, я из Запорожья! ток зарегился)


:banana::hi:


----------



## Пятница

Levshev said:


> Добро пожаловать на наш форум!:banana:


Уж лучше к нам!:banana:
Все-таки ближе.


----------



## Fira

Vitaju! :cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

Time T said:


> Всем привет, я из Запорожья! ток зарегился)


Класно, ради бачити. Вітаю


----------



## falcone

можно просто Falcone. Днепропетровск. всем здравствуйте!


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Доброго ранку! 

Тут третя ночі я сиджу ессе пишу, а у вас ранок :cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

falcone said:


> можно просто Falcone. Днепропетровск. всем здравствуйте!


Ласкаво просимо!


----------



## Пятница

И еще один Днепровец, +1 в нашу пользу


----------



## wrc

я из Киева)


----------



## VelesHomais

А колись нас було 10 !


----------



## my19

Singidunum, так ти тепер модер усієї "Європи"? Вітаю!


----------



## Playmaker

Що треба зробити, щоб в України був окремий розділ, як, скажімо, у Польщі, Португалії чи Нідерланії?
Наша відвідуваність не гірша за відвідуваність португальців чи нідерландців.


----------



## my19

Playmaker said:


> Що треба зробити, щоб в України був окремий розділ, як, скажімо, у Польщі, Португалії чи Нідерланії?
> Наша відвідуваність не гірша за відвідуваність португальців чи нідерландців.


Мабуть треба набрати 2тис гілок та 150тис повідомлень))))))


----------



## VelesHomais

Playmaker said:


> Що треба зробити, щоб в України був окремий розділ, як, скажімо, у Польщі, Португалії чи Нідерланії?
> Наша відвідуваність не гірша за відвідуваність португальців чи нідерландців.


Просто більше повідомлень та учасників, але я вважаю що навіть у майбутньому коли буде вистачати цього не варто нікуди переїзджати, у Європейській секції набагато зручніше ходити один до одного (Болгарію, Македонію, Німеччину тощо та на загально-європейські проекти).


----------



## _Hawk_

Привіт усім!
Макс з Київа


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Вітаємо.


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Просто більше повідомлень та учасників, але я вважаю що навіть у майбутньому коли буде вистачати цього не варто нікуди переїзджати, у Європейській секції набагато зручніше ходити один до одного (Болгарію, Македонію, Німеччину тощо та на загально-європейські проекти).


Набагато зручніше ходити - це як... на одну ланку менше тиснути?
І як часто на день ми ходимо за кордон? І скільки нас туди ходять?


----------



## my19

_Hawk_, приємно бачити(читати) людей з Києва! Вітаю на українській території форуму!!


----------



## Playmaker

*Burislav*

Гадаю, це якесь непорозуміння. Я маю на увазі цю європейську сексцію.

Все одно для того, щоб перейти в іншу країну, треба зробити два натиснення кнопки:
1. На "SkyscraperCity" для всіх країн чи "European Forums" для європейських.
2. На ланці, що веде до необхідної країни.

З одним натискненням це ніяк не зробиш.


----------



## my19

Playmaker said:


> Набагато зручніше ходити - це як... на одну ланку менше тиснути?
> І як часто на день ми ходимо за кордон? І скільки нас туди ходять?


Всьо нормально! Наша мета - український розділ! Там же і створимо субфорум для білорусів як зробили подібне московці для казахів.

Маю навіть ідеї як пришвидшити процес


----------



## oranger

my19 said:


> Всьо нормально! Наша мета - український розділ! Там же і створимо субфорум для білорусів як зробили подібне московці для казахів.
> 
> Маю навіть ідеї як пришвидшити процес


Білоруси, здається, вже вибрали російську секцію.



Singidunum said:


> форум має - 80 учасників


:yes:


----------



## my19

Ну і пішли вони на... тоді


----------



## my19

_Hawk_ said:


> Привіт усім!
> Макс з Київа


Вітаю на український території форуму!


----------



## VelesHomais

_Hawk_ said:


> Привіт усім!
> Макс з Київа


Вітаю, ще один Киянин! :cheers:


----------



## Askold

Max i Urban - Pryvit!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Щиро Вітаю Усіх Нових Користувачів  !!!
Макс Орел та Урбан!!!


----------



## Playmaker

Вітаю Urban та Hawk 



XAPAKTEPHИK;20630462 said:


> Макс Орел


Чому орел, якщо hawk ~ яструб, сокіл - символ київських князів


----------



## Fira

Vitannja usim novakam!



> Чому орел, якщо hawk ~ яструб, сокіл - символ київських князів


Sokil jak pravylo perekladajet'sja jak Falcon. Hawk-tak ce Jastrub


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Тфу! Вибачайте - Яструб!


----------



## Playmaker

Fira said:


> Sokil jak pravylo perekladajet'sja jak Falcon. Hawk-tak ce Jastrub


*Merriam-Webster*
Hawk:
_1: any of numerous diurnal birds of prey belonging to a suborder (*Falcones* of the order *Falconiformes*) and including all the smaller members of this group;_

*Oxford*
Hawk:
_1 a fast-flying bird of prey with broad rounded wings and a long tail.
2 any bird used in *falconry*._

*Encarta*
Hawk:
_1. bird of prey: a bird of prey that is active in the daytime, typically having broad wings, a short hooked beak, strong talons, and a long tail. Family Accipitridae.
2. birds small bird of prey: a small bird of prey, e.g. a *falcon*. Order *Falconiformes*._

*English-Ukrainian Dictionary*
Напиши "hawk", отримаєш:
_яструб, *сокіл*_

:cheers:


----------



## Fira

^^ nu vse perekonav  Falcon~Hawk...


----------



## Playmaker

Fira said:


> ^^ nu vse perekonav  Falcon~Hawk...


:cheers1:


----------



## _Hawk_

Та що ви спорете Hawk -це ястуб і це просто нік,я спочатку хотів взяти нік Max
як моє імя але тут вже був Max тому взяв Hawk


----------



## my19

гагагагага) на цілу сторінку))


----------



## kalashnikov

Hawk привіт !


----------



## IHOR

Вітаю всіх форумчан,
Ігор з Києва
Сподіваюсь буду Вам корисній.


----------



## Levshev

IHOR said:


> Вітаю всіх форумчан,
> Ігор з Києва
> Сподіваюсь буду Вам корисній.


привет!
а с какого ты раёна? я - с Оболони


----------



## IHOR

Levshev said:


> привет!
> а с какого ты раёна? я - с Оболони


Привет
В основном на Нивках, иногда в районе Индустриального моста


----------



## KV

Привіт всим новим учасникам форуму!!!! :cheers1: :hi:.
Нові руки та очі зайвими не будуть!


----------



## _Hawk_

IHOR привіт!
Ще один Києвлянин:banana:


----------



## my19

_Hawk_, може киянин?)

IHOR, вітаю!


----------



## VelesHomais

IHOR said:


> Вітаю всіх форумчан,
> Ігор з Києва
> Сподіваюсь буду Вам корисній.


Нарешті з"являється більше Киян  вітаю, залишайся з нами


----------



## VelesHomais

my19 said:


> _Hawk_, може киянин?)
> 
> IHOR, вітаю!


Угу, правильно киянин


----------



## VelesHomais

Порахуєм киян 

_Hawk_
KV
Levshev
my19
Quicksilver
Max
wrc
Playmaker (Прожив у Києві 7 років)
IHOR
ALP
Sasha_OKM
Burislav
Bethoven
Turinger

:cheers:


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

^^Bethoven, Turinger, wrc, Oranger (?)


----------



## VelesHomais

Oranger з Павлограда


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Burislav said:


> Oranger з Павлограда


Тепер знатиму.


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Playmaker (здається киянин, але я не впевнений)


Я не киянин, але обожнюю Київ, де навчався та прожив останні 7 років в Україні.
Київ для мене - рідне місто, яке дуже добре знаю. Може тому ти подумав, що я киянин


----------



## VelesHomais

Так  а де ти народився?


----------



## tomis3

I have no idea what you guys are discussing here but put me down for two.

tomis3


----------



## Pavlo

Learn cyrillic :laugh:


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Так  а де ти народився?


У Запорізькій області


----------



## tomis3

Pavlo said:


> Learn cyrillic :laugh:


How will that help? Or are you guys witting in English with Cyrillic letters?


----------



## VelesHomais

tomis3 said:


> How will that help? Or are you guys witting in English with Cyrillic letters?


Йєс, дец вот ві ар дуінг
Yes, thats what we are doing


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Йєс, дец вот ві ар дуінг
> Yes, thats what we are doing


Уай ар ю кідінг хім?


----------



## tomis3

Burislav said:


> Йєс, дец вот ві ар дуінг
> Yes, thats what we are doing


I see....sneaky...I found this http://ua.translit.cc/ but it does not seem to work very well...I converted _Йєс, дец вот ві ар дуінг_ and this is what it gave me: _Jyes, dec vot vi ar duinh_ Looks a bit like the "English" Latka, from the sitcom "Taxi", spoke.


----------



## VelesHomais

We're just kidding  Pavlo thought you spoke some other Slavic language and just didn't know the cyrrilic alphabet


----------



## Pavlo

Лет ас контіню то мейк фан оф зіс фуліш мен, фор хі доз нот спік юкрейніен. :devil:


----------



## tomis3

Burislav said:


> We're just kidding  Pavlo thought you spoke some other Slavic language and just didn't know the cyrrilic alphabet


****....I've already learnt half the letters....Pavlo...are you reading this? Screw you.


----------



## my19

:rofl:


----------



## Pavlo

^^ Хахаха ю кенот андерстенд мі! Ай ем супіріор ту ю! :laugh:


----------



## Playmaker

tomis3 said:


> Pavlo...are you reading this? Screw you.


Pavlo, he wants to sell his screwdriver to you.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

:dunno:
Со вхат‘с ґоінґ он хере?


----------



## Natalka

Natalka Olha born in Canada. Parents from Mshanets, Lvivska Oblast and grandmother from Koresten, Zhyromyrska Oblast. 

Pryvit usim v Ukraini i v diaspori!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Pryvit Natalko 

Велкоме то оур сіте !


----------



## Pavlo

Діаспора це ху*ня.


----------



## VelesHomais

Natalka said:


> Natalka Olha born in Canada. Parents from Mshanets, Lvivska Oblast and grandmother from Koresten, Zhyromyrska Oblast.
> 
> Pryvit usim v Ukraini i v diaspori!


Привіт, українською розмовляєш?


----------



## Natalka

Diakuyu....I have to get a cyrillic program for this comp. I very much enjoy reading your hopes and ideas for Ukraine, especially from the younger generation of Ukrainians which most of you are and who are so well educated. I must say I am slowly getting to understand the Russian, although there are times I must admit that I cannot make out what is being said. I also get elated when I learn a new word in Ukrainian like hmarochos abo nebosyah because we Ukes just say vesoki budenok.


----------



## VelesHomais

Okay. Well, stay with us, learn both ukrainian and russian better if you like (the more languages, the better). Have you been to Ukraine? If so, would you consider moving back to the homeland?


----------



## Natalka

Burislav......I spoke only Ukrainian until I entered kindergarten. The only kid in class who didn't know English. V doma hovoryly po ukrainskomu, do ukr tsderkvy, ridnoyi shkoly, do horu i ukr orhanizatsyi hodyly-- sche do toho batko ne dozvolyav tovaryshuvaty z chuzhymy tilky z ukrainzyamy. 

Na korotko .......Tak


----------



## VelesHomais

Нічого собі, навіть таке буває, цікаво  

Батьки імігрували під час СРСР? Щось дивно, бо це було не дуже легко зробити тоді.


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Pavlo said:


> Діаспора це ху*ня.


Слухай закінчуй ху*ньою займатись зі своїм фак USA і наїздам на діаспору. Звучиш як тупий пацан (патріот) якому ще багато чому навчитися треба в цьому житті.

Прийшов, насрав і від*******.


Ти ж нормальний чувак, нафік таку ху*ню пишеш, тобі від того легше стало?


----------



## Pavlo

Та не парся.

Пишу правду як бачу на власному прикладі. Тут в Нью Йорку працюю в Українському Музею (ну правда ше тиждень і їду на Україну), і стикаюся з людми які просто харять. Приходять всякі 'великі Українці' зі своїми помаханими акцентами (я думаю ти знаєш який це). Ну от я тут з багатьма говорив про життя про Україну, їхні думки, тралівалі. Кароче всі говорять що там хаос повний, всі в злиднях живуть. А тут вони козли всякі вистави показують, всякі базари, всяка туфта, думають що вони дуже помагають ненці Україні. Все це повна хуйня. Ще як дітей своїх приводять то просто ригати хочеться, як діти по Українські не говорять а по англійські щебечуть як сраті маленькі американці. 

А ше як запитаюсь чи думають вертатися на Україну то на мене криво глянуть (це старші). А молоді то взагалі пару сказали шо я ідіот коли сказав шо жити тут не буду. 

Ось діаспора. Туфта повна.

Я не хочу себе представити великим патріотом чи націоналістом, але мене просот серце стискає на такі відповіді молоді. Багато з них просто розлучилися з друзями і рідними і сюда шурнули. В мене ше є дуже добрі друзі з дитинства, сім'я, нерухомість на Україні. Мені є за чим вертатися.


----------



## Bandera

^^ Ну як вони народилися в Штатах то ясно що вони на України не повернуться. А виставки, і базари це добре може хоч щось про Україну навчаться.


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Ідіотів хватає всюди.

Що в Україні бидла мало? Та в сто раз більше і в сто раз гірше чим в так званій діаспорі.

А діаспора то діаспора. Це люди з Українськими коріннями які хочуть підтримувати якийсь культирний звязок з ненькою...не більше не меньше і саме так їх треба сприймати. 

Я багато цих людей зустрічав тут.......вони такі самі українці як Тоні Сопрано італієць........

Ти їх зрозумій......вони побудували собі життя на цьому континенті, і те що в них є хоч якийсь інтерес у бік України це вже позитив....так з кожною діаспорою.....Італійці, Портигальці, Греки, Українці....різниці жодної.... 

Ти що хочеш щоб люди got off the boat і сказали **** неньку і **** мову...


----------



## VelesHomais

Цікавий приклад з приводу діаспор: американська-ірандська діаспара була однією з головних факторів які сприяли економічному росту Ірландії.


----------



## Natalka

Burislav said:


> Нічого собі, навіть таке буває, цікаво
> 
> Батьки імігрували під час СРСР? Щось дивно, бо це було не дуже легко зробити тоді.


I though I gave myself away with complementing the young age of your forumers. You are right, my parents and grandparents emigrated before WW2. My father, a single man, came to Canada during the depression with the specific intention of earning enough money and returning home, back to Ukraine. The war changed that.

In 1965, when I was 22, the age of most of your forum members, I visited Ukraine. It was tour for 3 weeks, Kiev, Ternopil, Lviv, Odessa, Yalta, and Zaporizha, the open cities. "Kradyno" I visited our selo to see the family members that still lived there and to see the house where my grandparents lived. The majority of time was spent in Lviv with family and a short stay in Odesa to see my aunt who came from a close village.

I am quite offended by Pavlo's remarks/opinions. Our Ukrainian community in Canada cared whole-heartedly for their famiilies, friends in Ukraine. We strived for years to send help/support to those who where still under that communist regime. Life was not easy for our parents, grandparents in a foreign country but still they did not forget their family/friends and all Ukrainians as a whole.

Our aim today, as Ukrainian- Canadians is get Canada to recognize the Holodomor that it can be in our school curriculum .

I presume "Pavlo" will be reading this. What are you doing in NY????????


----------



## oranger

Привіт, Natalka!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ Wow
Quite a story there. Вам було б дуже цікаво навідатися до вже Незалежної України - бо від 65-го Багаааааато чого помінялося 

А Павло - хм - він злий на все і всіх - бо його це все так само хвилює (тіки у нього це вилазить боком - але йому не кажіть).

Знов - Вітаємо!!!


----------



## Fira

Вітання Natalka! Добре мати особу з діаспори тут, на форумі. Не перейматеся Павловою реплікою, він трохи нервовий . Доречі як Ви знайшли цей форум?

Greetings Natalka! It's nice to have a diaspora person here, don't take Pavlo's comment too close, he's apparently overreacting. Btw, how did you find this forum?


----------



## Natalka

Fira said:


> Вітання Natalka! Добре мати особу з діаспори тут, на форумі. Не перейматеся Павловою реплікою, він трохи нервовий . Доречі як Ви знайшли цей форум?
> 
> Greetings Natalka! It's nice to have a diaspora person here, don't take Pavlo's comment too close, he's apparently overreacting. Btw, how did you find this forum?


Shcero dyakuyu vcim. I hope you don't my reading intrusions.

Upon retiring this year, have more time to sit on this computer. I was searching for more Ukrainian sites hoping to instigate more people to vote for Kyiv on the new Monopoly Game that is to come out this year. 

I was intrigued with the forum's different nationalistic or should I use the term "patriotic" discussions especially with the younger (compared to me) participants and of the new developments in Ukraine.

It is indeed a big change in your country (dare I say my staryj krayj) 

P.S. What does " blin" mean? Can it be translated?


----------



## Natalka

Hope you don't mind my reading intrusions.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Totally no problem!
А “блін” - це трохи від Россійської - шоб не казати інше - гірше слово.
Можна порівняти з darn або шось таке.

А взагалі - мене приємно дивує ваша активність у мережі (інтернеті) - та приносить теплу усмішку 
Хтілося шоб і в Україні люди на пенсії змогли посидіти в інтернеті - а не під під‘їздом.

Завжди Раді читати ваші погляди та думки на нашому форумі!


----------



## Playmaker

Вітаю, Наталка!


----------



## _Hawk_

Привіт, Наталка!


----------



## Levshev

флешмоб?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ :dunno:


----------



## Halychanyn

*Pryvit*

Ja uzhe na forumi zapysuvavsja, ale vidtodi zminyv profil, takshcho znov... Zvut mene Lukas (Lukash koly tochno), zhyvu v Slovachchyni, misto Prievidza a studuju v Bratislavi, nashyj stolyci. Ale "z polovyny" ja ukrajinec, duzhe chasto buvaju u Lvovi, de ja pochuvajus ja vdoma. Vzhe dovho zbyrajusja na forum postavyty fotohrafiji, jaki maju.


----------



## Playmaker

Вітаємо на форумі, галичанин Лукаш!


----------



## _Hawk_

Halychanyn,вітаю!


----------



## Fira

^^ Ahoj Lukas!


----------



## Halychanyn

*Ahoj!*



Fira said:


> ^^ Ahoj Lukas!


Zvidky znajesh?


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

Halychanyn said:


> Zvidky znajesh?


Во справжній ГОНОРОВИЙ лвів"янин мусить знати декілька мов, серед яких польську, словацьку і чеську обов"язково. Вітаю на форумі.:cheers:


----------



## AVoices

My name is Vitaliy. I live in Dnipropetrovsk !


----------



## Levshev

AVoices said:


> My name is Vitaliy. I live in Dnipropetrovsk !


привет!
а чего по-аглицки пишешь?


----------



## my19

Levshev, а чому ти російською пишеш?



AVoices, вітаю в "Урбаністичній Україні"!


----------



## VelesHomais

AVoices said:


> My name is Vitaliy. I live in Dnipropetrovsk !


Welcome! Вітаю! 

Залишайся з нами


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Welcome! Вітаю!
> 
> Залишайся з нами


У нього немає вибору - ми його не відпустимо :colgate:

Greetings, AVoices!


----------



## Fira

Halychanyn said:


> Zvidky znajesh?


 Я пропрацював (і провідпочивав :cheers зі словаками "плече до плеча" майже 4 роки, так що досить непогано вивчив словацьку (а вони українську), єдине що граматика трохи шкутильгає. Загалом, досить часто ми спілкувалися кожен своєю мовою і чудово одне одного розуміли . Та й досі тримаємо зв'язок, хоча вже не бачилися років зо 3. 



> Во справжній ГОНОРОВИЙ лвів"янин мусить знати декілька мов, серед яких польську, словацьку і чеську обов"язково


Алексе, дякую за комплімент, я аж зашарівся...:lol:


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

Fira said:


> Алексе, дякую за комплімент, я аж зашарівся...:lol:


А то до речі не стільки комплімент скільки правда, (по собі пам"ятаю) може що до чеської та словацької то я затрохи перебільшив, але польска, російська і яка-небудь німецька/француська/англицька 100 відсотково... Але то було тоді коли я там мешкав (славні часи були, Львів притягував всіх як магнес, бо іншого такого міста в СРСР не було, і всі були такі люб"язні, чемні, ввічливі, зараз нажаль не знаю як там, давно вже не був)...:cheers:


----------



## tomis3

Where do you guys post and discuss economic news?


----------



## my19

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552126&page=16


----------



## tomis3

Thx.


----------



## dapix

DaPix
гуцульствующий жид


----------



## Halychanyn

Fira said:


> Я пропрацював (і провідпочивав :cheers зі словаками "плече до плеча" майже 4 роки, так що досить непогано вивчив словацьку (а вони українську), єдине що граматика трохи шкутильгає. Загалом, досить часто ми спілкувалися кожен своєю мовою і чудово одне одного розуміли . Та й досі тримаємо зв'язок, хоча вже не бачилися років зо 3.
> 
> To ty v nas pracjuvav?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ DaPix :hilarious: Вітаємо! :cheers1:


----------



## my19

Вітаю на форумі гуцульствующій жид!


----------



## VelesHomais

dapix said:


> DaPix
> гуцульствующий жид


Вітаю


----------



## Fira

Halychanyn said:


> To ty v nas pracjuvav?


Ні, то було в Німеччині.


----------



## Kost_off

Добры дзень! Можна да вас дадацца з-за мяжы  ?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Добры дзень! Вітаємо :cheers1:


----------



## kalashnikov

Kost_off привіт, ласкаво просимо до форума братче


----------



## oranger

Kost_off said:


> Добры дзень! Можна да вас дадацца з-за мяжы  ?


Калі ласка! :cheers:


----------



## Kost_off

Дзякуй!


----------



## ramatoru

Привет всем! Меня зовут Илья! Я из Донецка, Украина!


----------



## VelesHomais

ramatoru said:


> Привет всем! Меня зовут Илья! Я из Донецка, Украина!


Привіт, вітаю, залишайся з нами


----------



## ususus

*Доброго дня!*

Мене звати Ярослав.Живу і навчаюся в м.Івано-Франківську.Україна


----------



## Playmaker

Привіт, Ярослав!


----------



## _Hawk_

Вітаємо на форумі!


----------



## oranger

ramatoru, ususus - Welcome! :wave:


----------



## akhristov

Welcome to ramatoru, ususus. 

By the way, it's been a year, and I'm still excluded from the list.


----------



## IllyaDe

Hello My name Illya I'm from Zaporizhzhya. I'm a student
Усім привіт я з України, моя мала Батьківщина Запоріжжя.


----------



## VelesHomais

Привіт, вітаю, залишайся з нами 

Ми вже здається маємо двох з Запоріжжя!


----------



## kalashnikov

IllyaDe ласкаво просимо до форума


----------



## Wall-E

Здоров'я всім, я Сергій .)Народився в Ризі..зараз живу у Києві, з осені буду у Празі. люблю Укр.барокко и Україну..) не люблю Черновецкого и "Градостроительный совет Киева" )


----------



## Utro

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Утро.
Я из Киева.
Очень люблю этот форум, читаю уже год,можно к Вам присоединиться?
Обещаю вести себя хорошо


----------



## Eukr

Доброе утро! :wave:


----------



## IllyaDe

Utro said:


> Здравствуйте!
> Меня зовут Утро.
> Я из Киева.
> Очень люблю этот форум, читаю уже год,можно к Вам присоединиться?
> Обещаю вести себя хорошо


Доброе утро


----------



## Utro

Спасибо Вам


----------



## Singidunum

94 учасники! :cheers: Вітаю всіх!


----------



## asotUA

^^94 a активні тільки 10 у тому числі і я:lol:
Вітаю нових учасників! Залишайтесь з нами!:cheers:

Singi, forgot to tell you, my name on the list should change by now to 7iDmytro_UA* not 7iD[UA](my old one)


----------



## OldMan

Ïðèíèìàéòå. 
Äîí÷àíèí. È ðîäèëñÿ è ðàñòó â Äîíåöêå.
Íå òàê ÷òîá îëä, íî ìýí.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Старий, ти тільки кодування виправ


----------



## KV

Singidunum said:


> 94 учасники! :cheers: Вітаю всіх!


Оооо.... Чекаємо на сотого учасника. Пощастить комусь новенькому.  :cheers:


----------



## orland

Да их уже и так более 100. Далеко не все занесены в список.
Всем новичкам еще раз привет. :cheers:


----------



## OldMan

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Ñòàðèé, òè ò³ëüêè êîäóâàííÿ âèïðàâ


À òàê áóêîâêè âèäíî?


----------



## FajnoDanke

pryvit ppl. teoretychno ya mig by staty 100-m userom forumu.


----------



## Askold

Вітання всім новим учасникам! Приєднуйтеся і додаває свої фото різних архітектурних новин з України.


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

Askold said:


> Вітання всім новим учасникам! Приєднуйтеся і додаває свої фото різних архітектурних новин з України.


А шо то у нас за нова Аватарка?:nuts:
:cheers:


----------



## Fira

Аскольд, той кумпель на твому аватарі це не з Das Boot часом?


----------



## Petr

Sugeruję dodanie polla z regionami, dla emigrantów i sympatyków-obcokrajowców. Wtedy będzie bardziej przejrzyście. Sam jestem ciekawy wyników. 

I hope You understand Polish, because I understand Ukrainian.


----------



## Levshev

Petr said:


> Sugeruję dodanie polla z regionami, dla emigrantów i sympatyków-obcokrajowców. Wtedy będzie bardziej przejrzyście. Sam jestem ciekawy wyników.
> 
> I hope You understand Polish, because I understand Ukrainian.


and why don't you write ukrainian? I can't understand this polish phrase


----------



## Petr

^^
I understand Ukrainian, but it doesn't mean I speak it. 
I've written, that You should add poll to this thread. It will be interesting to see statistics by region, which will contain separately emigrants and foreigners who read Ukrainian section.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

FajnoDanke said:


> pryvit ppl. teoretychno ya mig by staty 100-m userom forumu.


Цікаве звання: "100-й усер форуму" :lol:


----------



## orland

А що, ідея з опитуванням цікава.  На мій погляд питання можна сформулювати так: Хто Ви та звідки? А варіанти відповіді:

 Українець та мешкаю в Україні
 Українець, але мешкаю за кордоном
 Іноземець
 Іноземець, але мешкаю в Україні
artemka, можеш організувати?


----------



## Petr

^^
I would add also regions, the way they are shown in subsections. It gives more informations and works good in various sections. 

1. Украиїець та мешкаю в Київі
2. Украиїець та мешкаю в Дніпропетровські
3. Украиїець та мешкаю в Донецькі
4. Украиїець та мешкаю в іншим Регіоні
5. Українець, але мешкаю за кордоном
6. Іноземець
7. Іноземець, але мешкаю в Україні

I'm sorry for potential mistakes.


----------



## Playmaker

Petr said:


> ^^
> I would add also regions, the way they are shown in subsections. It gives more informations and works good in various sections.
> 
> 1. Украиїець та мешкаю в Київі
> 2. Украиїець та мешкаю в Дніпропетровські
> 3. Украиїець та мешкаю в Донецькі
> 4. Украиїець та мешкаю в іншим Регіоні
> 5. Українець, але мешкаю за кордоном
> 6. Іноземець
> 7. Іноземець, але мешкаю в Україні
> 
> I'm sorry for potential mistakes.


Great idea!

In my opinion, diving into regions like Kyiv, Lviv, Dnipropetrovsk, Charkiv, Doneck or the rest is too complicated.
Woudn't it be better to divide into 5 major Economic regions: Western, Northern, Central, Eastern, Southern?


----------



## orland

Good idea indeed.  The only thing we need to provide in such case is possibility to cancel vote for some point because of further probable forum's reorganization.

artemka, організуй, будь ласка, все так як вказав Petr


----------



## orland

Playmaker, я думаю, шо цікавіше все ж не просто розподіл людей по країні, а розподіл по форуму, так би мовити


----------



## Playmaker

orland said:


> Playmaker, я думаю, шо цікавіше все ж не просто розподіл людей по країні, а розподіл по форуму, так би мовити


Na ciomu forumi liudej, jaki reaĺno prysutni (tobto často zalyšajuť komentari, a ne odyn raz zarejestruvalysia, napysaly ščoś i znykly) z Charkova čy Ivano-Frankivśka pryblyzno taka sama kiĺkisť, jak i skažimo z Dnipropetrovśka. Ale okremoho rozdilu foruma u Charkova ta Ivano-Frankivśka nemaje.

Tomu vvažaju, ščo bulo b nevirnym pysaty usich charkivciv ta ivano-frankivciv u kupi z usimy regionamy.


----------



## VelesHomais

Я вважаю що краще не за регіонами а за великими містами зробити опитування, плюс особливого сенсу не бачу у пункті "за кордоном". Наприклад я в НЙ зараз, але ж на форумі представляю Київ а не НЙ


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Согласен с Playmaker:

1. Українець, Київ
2. Українець, північ
3. Українець, південь
4. Українець, захід
5. Українець, схід
6. Українець, центр
7. Іноземець
8. Іноземець, але мешкаю в Україні

И приложить карту с разделением Украины на 5 секторов, чтобы всем было понятно.


----------



## orland

Burislav said:


> плюс особливого сенсу не бачу у пункті "за кордоном". Наприклад я в НЙ зараз, але ж на форумі представляю Київ а не НЙ


Ну раз є така думка, то краще тоді зробити як я запропонував в найпершому варіанті без поділу на регіони. Бо насправді дуже цікаво подивитись на реальний сьогоднішній розподіл відвідувачів УУ по планеті.


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Я вважаю що краще не за регіонами а за великими містами зробити опитування


Kudy ivano-francivkiv, vinnyčan? U Symferopoĺ? 



Burislav said:


> плюс особливого сенсу не бачу у пункті "за кордоном". Наприклад я в НЙ зараз, але ж на форумі представляю Київ а не НЙ


Sens je, tomu ščo misce, de ty meškaješ, vidbyvajeťsia na tvojich dumkach ta vidnošenni do architektury. Variant vidpovidi "ukrajineć za kordonom" treba zalyšyty, bo to je slušna dumka


----------



## orland

Чому мені хочеться бачити розподіл людей з підфорумів та обов'язковим варіантом "українець за кордоном"? Тому шо цікаво бачити скільки людей можуть хоч зараз піти та перевірити реальний стан тих чи інших об'єктів в своєму місті, зробити апдейти.


----------



## VelesHomais

Playmaker said:


> Kudy ivano-francivkiv, vinnyčan? U Symferopoĺ?


Просто взяти 10 найпопулярніших міст на форумі
Київ
Дніпро
Харків
Донецьк
Івано-Франківськ
Львів
Запоріжжя
Вінниця

хмм хто тут ще є... здається все. Якщо по регіонам робити то це абсолютно ніякої нам інформації не дасть, бо Дніпро, Донецьк та Харків це все східний регіон. Буде просто 80% за схід. Який тут інтерес? І навіщо ставити регіони (південний регіон) звідки нікого на форумі нема?



Playmaker said:


> Sens je, tomu ščo misce, de ty meškaješ, vidbyvajeťsia na tvojich dumkach ta vidnošenni do architektury. Variant vidpovidi "ukrajineć za kordonom" treba zalyšyty, bo to je slušna dumka


Добре


----------



## orland

Burislav said:


> хмм хто тут ще є... здається все. Якщо по регіонам робити то це абсолютно ніякої нам інформації не дасть, бо Дніпро, Донецьк та Харків це все східний регіон. Буде просто 80% за схід. Який тут інтерес? І навіщо ставити регіони (південний регіон) звідки нікого на форумі нема?


З першим реченням цілком погоджуюсь.  А друге, ну це таке діло, шо сьогодні немає, а завтра є. Це ж опитування не на один день. Але з огляду на моє ставлення до першого, друге для мене не має принципової різниці.


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> хмм хто тут ще є... здається все. Якщо по регіонам робити то це абсолютно ніякої нам інформації не дасть, бо Дніпро, Донецьк та Харків це все східний регіон. Буде просто 80% за схід. Який тут інтерес? І навіщо ставити регіони (південний регіон) звідки нікого на форумі нема?


U mene je ideja. Može zrobyty dva holosuvannia: odna za regionamy, druhe za mistamy?

Rezuĺtaty holosuvannia za regionamy nadaduť možlyvisť podyvytysia, jaki regiony dominujuť na našomu forumi. Rezuĺtaty holosuvannia za mistamy pokažuť, jaki mista dominujuť. Ce duže cikavo. I najholovne, dva razy proholosuvaty vzahali ne važko. Ale pry ciomu matymemo biĺš detaĺnu kartynu.

Dlia holosuvannia za regionamy potribno tiĺky 7-8 variantiv vidpovidej. A dlia holosuvannia za mistamy vže treba nabahato biĺše - deś 12-20. Prosto treba perehlianuty hilku ta podyvytysia, jaki dostatnio velyki mista predstavleni na ciomu forumi. Ne problema, ščo bude skažimo 16 variantiv vidpovidej, vse odno najbiĺši mista otrymajuť svoji holosy i pry ciomu my nadamo možlyvisť predstavnykach menšych mist vkazaty svoje misce meškannia.


----------



## VelesHomais

Слушно, тоді пропоную зробити таким чином:

Київ
Дніпро
Харків
Донецьк
Івано-Франківськ
Львів
Запоріжжя
Вінниця
Південний регіон
Західний регіон
Східний регіон
Центральний регіон
Північний регіон

Таким чином якщо хтось не попадає у одне з тих міст, він чи вона має можливість проголосувати за цілий регіон


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Таким чином якщо хтось не попадає у одне з тих міст, він чи вона має можливість проголосувати за цілий регіон


Todi ti, chto potrapliať u mista, vykliučať svoji holosy zi svojich regioniv. Dumaju, ščo ce nevirno hno:


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Согласен с Playmaker:
> 
> 1. Українець, Київ
> 2. Українець, північ
> 3. Українець, південь
> 4. Українець, захід
> 5. Українець, схід
> 6. Українець, центр
> 7. Іноземець
> 8. Іноземець, але мешкаю в Україні
> 
> И приложить карту с разделением Украины на 5 секторов, чтобы всем было понятно.


:cheers:


----------



## orland

Ну можно сделать два голосования, но тогда надо заводить еще одну ветку. Назвать, например, "География участников Urban Ukraine" или что-то в таком духе.


----------



## asotUA

Йомайо аж не віриться що ви хлопці мене зарахували до списку великих міст навіть якщо я тільки один звітти але частенько кожен день захожу сюди..збігати мені у слов'янський магазин та пива вам усім купити шолі?:lol:

Взагалі ідею підтримую, вже давайте проголосуємо і зробимо остаточний вибір:cheers:


----------



## orland

Мій остаточний варіант. Питання: Де Ви зараз мешкаєте? 

Дніпропетровськ
Донецьк
Запоріжжя
Івано-Франківськ
Київ
Львів
Харків
Інше місто або селище в Україні
Я українець, але зараз мешкаю за кордоном
Я іноземець та не мешкаю в Україні


Які будуть зауваження?


----------



## asotUA

^^Ти шо гониш, Немирів повсюду відомий, сам у себе в Донецьку небось у вихідні по 100 і раз огірочком закусив...ану швидко у спикок поставив!


----------



## VelesHomais

orland said:


> Мій остаточний варіант. Питання: Де Ви зараз мешкаєте?
> 
> Дніпропетровськ
> Донецьк
> Запоріжжя
> Івано-Франківськ
> Київ
> Львів
> Харків
> Інше місто або селище в Україні
> Я українець, але зараз мешкаю за кордоном
> Я іноземець і не мешкаю в Україні
> В цьому випадку сенсу в пункті "Я іноземець і мешкаю в Україні" не має. Нехай голосують за місто, в якому мешкають.
> 
> Які будуть зауваження?


Замінити "я іноземець і не мешкаю в Україні" на англомовний варіант, інакше іноземці не прочтуть


----------



## orland

Де Ви зараз мешкаєте? Where do you live?

Дніпропетровськ
Донецьк
Запоріжжя
Івано-Франківськ
Київ
Львів
Харків
Інше місто або селище в Україні
Я українець, але зараз мешкаю за кордоном
I'm foreigner and do not live in Ukraine

Так зійде?


----------



## Playmaker

orland said:


> Де Ви зараз мешкаєте? Where do you live?
> 
> Дніпропетровськ
> Донецьк
> Запоріжжя
> Івано-Франківськ
> Київ
> Львів
> Харків
> Інше місто або селище в Україні
> Я українець, але зараз мешкаю за кордоном
> I'm foreigner and do not live in Ukraine
> 
> Так зійде?


Harno!

P.S. Tiĺky _foreigner_ - imennyk, tomu treba pysaty z artyklem _I'm a foreigner_, bo ne znajemo, pro koho jdeťsia.


----------



## orland

Playmaker said:


> Harno!
> 
> P.S. Tiĺky _foreigner_ - imennyk, tomu treba pysaty z artyklem _I'm a foreigner_, bo ne znajemo, pro koho jdeťsia.


Так, ти правий. artemka, додай будь ласка голосування і про артикль не забудь.


----------



## Quicksilver

Playmaker said:


> Вітаю, Eukr!
> 
> P.S. Щось ти, Sergei, частіше почав з'являтися. Чому б це :nuts:


Типа миротворец, принуждает здесь нас всех к миру :lol:


----------



## Playmaker

Quicksilver said:


> Типа миротворец, принуждает здесь нас всех к миру :lol:


:hilarious


----------



## Sergei

Playmaker said:


> Вітаю, Eukr!
> 
> P.S. Щось ти, Sergei, частіше почав з'являтися. Чому б це :nuts:


А що, не можу? :|


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

Sergei said:


> А що, не можу? :|


Як це не можеш, мусиш, але останнім часом забуваєш ти про нас щось, забуваєш, на шо тобі й натякають. 
:cheers:


----------



## Sergei

AlexFromAlczewsk said:


> Як це не можеш, мусиш, але останнім часом забуваєш ти про нас щось, забуваєш, на шо тобі й натякають.
> :cheers:


Sure, but people must understand that it's not my main job to mod on SSC. I have other priorities in my personal and professional lives. So, if I'm not as active for a while, there is no need to jump me. Plus, that's why we got another mod.


----------



## orland

Все. Сил терпеть больше нет.  Пошел спамить :lol:

_10 минут спустя_

Поспамил. :lol: Надеюсь на резкое увеличение активности в голосовании. 
:cheers:


----------



## Petr

I'm interested, why there are so many people from Donetsk, and Donetsk subsection is much smaller than Kyiv and Dnipropetrovsk subsections. It there so few investments in Donetsk?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

they're more conserved and polite


----------



## orland

XAPAKTEPHИK;23907530 said:


> they're more conserved and polite


:yes:


----------



## ry_ba

ry_ba from Kharkov


----------



## Petr

XAPAKTEPHИK;23907530 said:


> they're more conserved and polite


I must rely on Your words.


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

XAPAKTEPHИK;23907530 said:


> they're more conserved and polite


Ура, знову Володька знайшовся!!!
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## orland

ry_ba, приветствую. Отметься в опросе вверху темы.:cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

Eukr said:


> Всім привіт! Я українець :banana: але зараз живу та навчаюся в Афінах і скоро переїду в Торонто.
> 
> Форум просто супер!


Поздоровлення! Ти - 100-й учасник цього форуму!

:dance:

Я нагороджую вас з цим призом для 100-го учасника:










:cheers::cheers1::cheers:


----------



## SLAVIK_FRAN

Славік з Івано-Франкіська


----------



## Sergei

Privit vsim!


----------



## KAMIKADZE72

Kamikadze72 lives in Kharkov.
Работаю директором строительной компании


----------



## oranger

KAMIKADZE72 said:


> Kamikadze72 lives in Kharkov.
> Работаю директором строительной компании


Ого! Крутизна. Таких в нас ще не було! :cheers:
Welcome!


----------



## orland

О, бачу кілька несподіванок. 
wombato, після твоїх фото з вулиць Донецька не очікував, що ти мешкаєш за кордоном.
Askold, ти вже повернувся в Україну?


----------



## Eukr

Singidunum said:


> Поздоровлення! Ти - 100-й учасник цього форуму!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> Я нагороджую вас з цим призом для 100-го учасника:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers1::cheers:


дякую :cheers:  :banana:


----------



## VelesHomais

nu eto u nego sprosi


----------



## art.k

Артур, Днепропетровск


----------



## volume

Всем привет 
+1 к Донецку, который теперь выходит в лидеры :banana2:


----------



## orland

Всем новичкам привет.:cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

Вітаю, art.k і volume!

Почувайте себе як вдома


----------



## Den G

Всем привет!!!! Хороший форум у Вас !!!!! :banana:


----------



## Galaxy87

Доброї всім пори доби!
Galaxy87 (Рівне)


----------



## Playmaker

Вітаю новеньких :banana:


----------



## VelesHomais

Через 2 роки матиме представництво зі всіх обласних центрів країни!

Вітаю всіх, залишайтесь з нами


----------



## _Hawk_

Вітаю всіх новеньких:hi:


----------



## butters1981

Всем привет!И ещё +1 к Донецку.Форум интересный,давно искал подобный.


----------



## AlexeyL

Всім привіт))), +1 до Києва!!!


----------



## Askold

Яка там німеччина?? БАНДЕРштадт це жартівлива назва Львова


----------



## IllyaDe

Вітаю усіх новеньких :hi:


----------



## ellinets

Всем привет! Зовут меня Илья, я из Донецка.


----------



## dn_trigger

Добро Пожаловать Илья!!!!!!
Донецк Лучший!!!!!!!!!!)))))))))))


----------



## donstreeter

donstreeter

Евгений из Донецка


----------



## Levshev

В общем, кто дальше хочет смотреть мои фотографии Киева, может подписаться на мой жж по рсс, просто заходить и читать или еще как-нибудь.


----------



## VelesHomais

Вітаю новеньких донецьких, ваше місто рішуче тримає лідерствo


----------



## Oksana_D

Оксана з міста Рівне. Зараз працюю в Донецьку


----------



## Playmaker

Вітаю, Оксана та Євген


----------



## _Hawk_

Вітаю усіх новеньких


----------



## asotUA

^^і не тільки він!:dunno:


----------



## SergantiG

Серёга, Харьков...


----------



## Geniorn

Приветствую на форуме. 
Наших прибыло


----------



## oranger

Всіх новеньких вітаю, особливо Oksana_D 
Паблі мабуть вже не повернеться... Так, артьомка?


----------



## VelesHomais

Зови его обратно, можешь от меня лично и от целого форума разом.

Серёга, добро пожаловать! Нас всё больше и больше, с такими темпами мы доживём до дня когда тут будет 1000 украинцев и информация о каждом посёлке, не то что областном центре!


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

^^ Доречі у нас до сьогодні нема гілок про Херсон, Кіровоград та Тернопіль.


----------



## IllyaDe

Ну пане по Херсону я можу щось забехкати, але там небагато

тримайте El Vampiro Ucraniano http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29425092#post29425092


----------



## IllyaDe

artemka said:


> Я с ним вчера в Харькове встречался. Не вернётся.


Вернется, невернется, такое ощущение что он попьяни весь форум обрігал а потом ему баба не дала так он и ушел навсегда, єто форум :bash:


----------



## Postrel

Всем привет. Зовут меня Слава, *****-дончанин)) Донецк, смотрю, впереди Украины!!! (Ну, во всяком случае, в этой ветке)
А у вас здесь не только интересно, но и весело, оказывается ( ^^ )


----------



## oranger

Postrel said:


> Всем привет. Зовут меня Слава, *****-дончанин)) Донецк, смотрю, впереди Украины!!! (Ну, во всяком случае, в этой ветке)
> А у вас здесь не только интересно, но и весело, оказывается ( ^^ )


Захаді, дарагой, будь как дома! :cheers:


----------



## nikolas1

всем привет! я Николай, из Донецка


----------



## KruEv

Cколько же вас, дончане?))


----------



## IllyaDe

27, а прийшло 4, отака в них математика


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

IllyaDe said:


> 27, а прийшло 4, отака в них математика


А ти б хтів аби прийшли всі 27:nuts:, тоді б точно Донецьку був повний пипець:lol:
:cheers:


----------



## Postrel

не-не-не, на 27 человек коньяка не напасешься, ходили бы по всему городу, догонялись :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

Postrel said:


> не-не-не, на 27 человек коньяка не напасешься, ходили бы по всему городу, догонялись :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Я представляю эту бригаду полупьяных "архитекторов", которые нестройными рядами, цепляясь друг за друга, лезут куда-нибудь на 23-й этаж Грин-плазы, чтобы запечатлеть себя любимых на фоне донецких панорам....:nuts:
Романтика блин....:lol:
:cheers:


----------



## alfichek

нарешті зареєструвався...То був дуже довгий процес. Мене рік з половиною реєстрували блін
Андрій-львів


----------



## _Hawk_

Андрій,вітаєм на форумі:hi:


----------



## Fira

Vitannja! Narešti budut' sviži fotky zi L'vova


----------



## alfichek

постараемся пофоткатиБуло би що,а то зара будівництво майже не ведется...


----------



## kucher_if

та навіть і просто місто


----------



## ancov

Странно, как мало народа из Киева ...


----------



## WladYslaW

Вітаю усіх новеньких! Взагалі щось з Криму та центрально-південної частини народу мало 
Донеччани, Вам окреме вітання! Зробимо наше місто найкращим 
ancov
В нас - електроплита, газу взагалі не було, а центральне опалення на мазуті.


----------



## elene

*Київ!!!!!!!*

привіт всім  оленка з києва, на форумі вже три роки, але більше тусуюся на foro latinoamericano, мені від їх "архітектури" зриває дах


----------



## _Hawk_

Оленка,вітаєм на форумі:hi::cheers:
Нарешті поповнення до Киян та ше і дівчина:banana::banana:
П.С. я теж на форумі три роки,але зарейструвався лише рік назад


----------



## STEN15

Та шось вас Київских мало.


----------



## Playmaker

Привіт, Олена 
Відміться будь ласка тут у гілці, щоби киян було вже 23.


----------



## elene

зроблено


----------



## oranger

elene said:


> привіт всім  оленка з києва, на форумі вже три роки, але більше тусуюся на foro latinoamericano, мені від їх "архітектури" зриває дах


Вітаю! :cheers:


----------



## elene

всім грасіас за вітання


----------



## ruzamik

Игорь с Борисполя :banana:


----------



## SergantiG

ruzamik said:


> Игорь с Борисполя :banana:


Игорь, приветствуем на форуме!:cheers:


----------



## STEN15

Вітаєм на форумі Ігор.
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Denicka

AlexFromAlczewsk said:


> Я представляю эту бригаду полупьяных "архитекторов", которые нестройными рядами, цепляясь друг за друга, лезут куда-нибудь на 23-й этаж Грин-плазы, чтобы запечатлеть себя любимых на фоне донецких панорам....:nuts:
> Романтика блин....:lol:
> :cheers:


Ага!! Ты про великую миграцию Запорожцев и Днепропетровчан в Донецк и Дружковку?:lol:
Я, по-ходу, пропустил самую веселую часть...:nuts:


----------



## KruEv

ruzamik said:


> Игорь с Борисполя :banana:


Здоров, друган


----------



## IllyaDe

AlexFromAlczewsk said:


> Я представляю эту бригаду полупьяных "архитекторов", которые нестройными рядами, цепляясь друг за друга, лезут куда-нибудь на 23-й этаж Грин-плазы, чтобы запечатлеть себя любимых на фоне донецких панорам....:nuts:
> Романтика блин....:lol:
> :cheers:


не раслабляйся еще будет открытие стадиона Шахтер, а потом день города Донецка, а потом день Шахтера, так что поправим это положение :lol:


----------



## wrc

:banana:


----------



## wrc

*ruzamik*:
о Киевская область на связи))) у вас много хороших проектов есть)) надо делать фотки!!!


----------



## wrc

ruzamik said:


> Игорь с Борисполя :banana:


а ты незнаешь аэропорт Борисполь строят или как всегда заклали камень и всё?!!!!


----------



## IllyaDe

wrc said:


> *ruzamik*:
> о Киевская область на связи))) у вас много хороших проектов есть)) надо делать фотки!!!


ты хош шоб человек тебе по всей Киевской области поездил и сделал адин агромный апдейт? :lol:


----------



## _Hawk_

^^булоб не погано:colgate:


----------



## wrc

IllyaDe said:


> ты хош шоб человек тебе по всей Киевской области поездил и сделал адин агромный апдейт? :lol:


да хотябы в своих краях


----------



## KruEv

wrc said:


> да хотябы в своих краях


on seichas toje jivet v Israeli :lol:


----------



## _Hawk_

KruEv said:


> on seichas toje jivet v Israeli :lol:


Звідки така інформація?
В Ізрайлі війна ,зараз звідтам требе трапати,а то ненароком це підстрелять або підірвуть!
KruEv,як тобі таб живеться,за Києвом не скучаєш?


----------



## Biolector

почему меня нет в списке или хоть в френдах?


----------



## KruEv

_Hawk_ said:


> Звідки така інформація?
> В Ізрайлі війна ,зараз звідтам требе трапати,а то ненароком це підстрелять або підірвуть!
> KruEv,як тобі таб живеться,за Києвом не скучаєш?


Скучаю конечно, надеюсь в 2010 вернутся, как бы не сглазить hno:
В Израиле то в принципе все нормально, это на юге, на границе фигня творится 
А информация у меня такая, от того, что мы с ним оба сейчас в Израиле живём, друзья хорошие :banana:


----------



## asotUA

Biolector said:


> почему меня нет в списке или хоть в френдах?


ого...ну про список я не знаю а ось про френди я думаю ти і сам можеш здогадатись чому!hno:


----------



## ruzamik

wrc said:


> а ты незнаешь аэропорт Борисполь строят или как всегда заклали камень и всё?!!!!


Стоит ну щас не знаю но в 2008 стоял щас брат говорит еще стоит


----------



## wrc

ruzamik said:


> Стоит ну щас не знаю но в 2008 стоял щас брат говорит еще стоит


ну это ясный красный:lol:


----------



## V-A-N-O

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## oranger

V-A-N-O said:


> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ:cheers::cheers::cheers:


Здорово, Донбасс! :cheers:


----------



## nickmet12

Привіт всім!

Я Микола, на даний момент живу в столиці, але частково і у Львові теж


----------



## STEN15

^^Вітаєм на форумі Микола!!!


----------



## _Hawk_

Вітаєм на форумі:hi:


----------



## asotUA

Вітаємо! Залишайся з нами!:cheers:


----------



## Fasad

и Днепр снова на связи


----------



## asotUA

ця "связь" вже давно непериривається))))


----------



## AnatoliyKiev

привет всем!
Я с Киева!


----------



## Gugun

Вітаю на форумі!!!


----------



## _Hawk_

Вітаєм на форумі


----------



## Playmaker

Вітаю всіх новеньких 

P.S. А де Burislav?!


----------



## _Hawk_

Burislav тепер VelesHomais!
Але все одно його вже давно не було на форумі


----------



## _Hawk_

artemka said:


> VelesHomais он сейчас. А вобще он ушёл с форума.


Звідки така інформація?


----------



## Playmaker

Чому він пішов?


----------



## Пятница

Мои предсказания сбываются.
Законы и политика этого форума не нравится многим.
Все так и ждут, когда эти законы заставят уйти не нормальных форумчан, а вышестоящее руководство.
Но это случится не скоро, пока это же руководство вдруг не поймет, что многие покинули этот форум из-за них и форум станет совсем пустой, но уже будет поздно.


----------



## KruEv

лучше бы он их игнорировал... hno:hno:hno:


----------



## asotUA

і не тільки він пішов а ще двоє чудових форумчан до нього...думаю є люди тут що пам'ятають хто це.

А от я наприклад пішов з DLM-ма і ДУЖЖЕ рідко туди захожу подивитись але і то нічого не постую там!


----------



## Singidunum

Я не понимаю, точно в чем проблема? Почему Бурислав покинул форум? Что надо сделать чтобы исправили это? Пожалуйста, укажите на конкретные вопросы.


----------



## feyma

Погано що Буріслав пішов... Він мені подобався...hno:


----------



## Bandera

Burislav i Pablitisimo були ті люди які дали Европі знати про Україну і відстоювали її перед сусідами. Я маю надію що вони колись повернуться так сам як Му 19 ще один патріот і Раvlo.


----------



## feyma

Я так розумію всі четверо пішли?


----------



## wrc

Burislav два дня назад оставил сообщение на форуме( на Белорусском) значит он еще не пропал)


----------



## my19

бу!^_^


----------



## Askold

Ні, Ми19 все ще знами  але дуже шкода що немає Бурислава і Паблісімо. Я впевений що коли на форумі наведется порядок особливо з флудом від "східних сусідів" то вони оба повернутся.


----------



## my19

Singidunum said:


> Я не понимаю, точно в чем проблема? Почему Бурислав покинул форум? Что надо сделать чтобы исправили это? Пожалуйста, укажите на конкретные вопросы.


Давно з ним не спілкувався, але причини можливо ті ж самі чому і Паблітісімо і деякі інші не з'являються. 



Askold said:


> Ні, Ми19 все ще знами  але дуже шкода що немає Бурислава і Паблісімо. Я впевений що коли на форумі наведется порядок особливо з флудом від "східних сусідів" то вони оба повернутся.


А ось і та причина. То було б нічо, але "український" модератор додається(чи додавався) до тих сусідів часто))



Але тут багато цікавих людей і добрих друзів, тому сюди варто повертатися не дивлячись на ту всьо фігню


----------



## _Hawk_

Привіт my19!!!:cheers:
Ти вже на довго знами залишишся?
Burislav та Pablitisimo думаю через деякий час все ж таки повернуться!


----------



## my19

_Hawk_ said:


> Привіт my19!!!:cheers:
> Ти вже на довго знами залишишся?
> Burislav та Pablitisimo думаю через деякий час все ж таки повернуться!


Привіт!)))))
Паблітісімо повернеться тоді коли захоче)

Тепер маю швидкісний інтернет(раніше був діалап)  Тому може навіть фотки буду завантажувати більше...щоправда під час кризи фоткати майже нічого


----------



## Askold

Super, radyj sho ty znovu z namy!


----------



## _Hawk_

my19 said:


> Привіт!)))))
> Паблітісімо повернеться тоді коли захоче)


Ти шо з ним спілкуєшся?



> Тепер маю швидкісний інтернет(раніше був діалап)  Тому може навіть фотки буду завантажувати більше...


в тебе випадково не Q3 (freenet.ihome) довго ти затянув з швидкісним інтернетом,в мене вже напевно 4 роки 100мб/сек безлімітна



> щоправда під час кризи фоткати майже нічого


та ладно,більшість будинків все ж таки добудовують,та і Київ велики тут ше багато чого є фоткати цікавого,просто зараз більшу увагу треба буде звернути на околиці не цетральні райони,а то всі привикли тільки в центрі фоткати.


----------



## Пятница

Ото лучше будете снимать уже существующие 20+ этажки для этой темы:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=803874


----------



## flatron

Паблисимо вернулся не дрейфьте


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Вытрите слезы - я снова с вами. :baeh3: :lol:


----------



## Playmaker

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Вытрите слезы - я снова с вами. :baeh3: :lol:


:banana: :banana:


----------



## Bandera

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Вытрите слезы - я снова с вами. :baeh3: :lol:


:cheers:


----------



## Yalta_Safonov

Привет Всем из Ялты!!!


----------



## kucher_if

Вітаємо на форумі!
Накінець фотосекція південного берегу Криму оживе


----------



## orland

Ух ты, Ялта на связи:banana:
Приветствуем на форуме:cheers:


----------



## STEN15

Вітаєм на форумі Ялта:wave:


----------



## _Hawk_

Вітаєм на форумі!!!:hi:


----------



## Пятница

Ура!!!
КРЫМ, дай жару, словно сегодня август!!!)))))))))


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Запрошуй усіх нас до себе в Ялту в гості.:lol:


----------



## oranger

Yalta_Safonov said:


> Привет Всем из Ялты!!!


Ого, Крим прокинувся!!! :banana::banana::banana:
Вітаю на форумі! :cheers:


----------



## Yalta_Safonov

О! Всім дякую за вітання!
щас так холодно(+5) шо здаеться августа небудет!
хотя (по секрету) бруньки уже понадувалися, а деякі нетерпячі квіточки на wild сливах роспустилися


----------



## wrc

Yalta_Safonov said:


> О! Всім дякую за вітання!
> щас так холодно(+5) шо здаеться августа небудет!
> хотя (по секрету) бруньки уже понадувалися, а деякі нетерпячі квіточки на wild сливах роспустилися


о самое сердце Крыма на связи) это очень хорошо!!! у вас в Ялте есть хорошенькие проекты:cheers:


----------



## Yalta_Safonov

"хорошенькие" есть, но нам же с вами нужны хорошие!


----------



## Playmaker

*Yalta_Safonov* 

Гарні у тебе рендери, Андрій


----------



## Yalta_Safonov

ДЯКУЮ! блог правда кривой, вибачте! (никак не доделаюhno


----------



## _Hawk_

Yalta_Safonov,прикольні рендери,один я навіть виставляв в гілці про Крим з цього сайта http://uibc.com.ua/ в Ялті видно відомий Візуалізатор


----------



## KruEv

Пятница;33109118 said:


> Заметьте, не все являются фанами архитектуры.


я тоже не являлся, пока случайно не забрёл на этот форум


----------



## Пятница

KruEv said:


> я тоже не являлся, пока случайно не забрёл на этот форум


Забрел.... и заболел!:nuts:


----------



## SuperPIA

Привіт всім форумчанам!

Я Ігор, народився і живу у Львові.


----------



## my19

ВІТАЮ НА ФОРУМІ ІГОР!)


----------



## _Hawk_

Ігор,втіаєм на форумі!!!:hi:


----------



## Fira

Vitannja Ihor! :hi:


----------



## superodesit

Здоровенькі були , Вельмишановне Панство!!! Я звуся дещо нескромно, superodesit. Українець , народився і виріс в Одесі


----------



## STEN15

Вітаємо на форумі superodesit:hi:


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Привіть хлопці! :cheers:


----------



## my19

Вітаю!


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

superodesit said:


> Здоровенькі були , Вельмишановне Панство!!! Я звуся дещо нескромно, superodesit. Українець , народився і виріс в Одесі


А зараз де мешкаєш?


----------



## superodesit

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> А зараз де мешкаєш?


в Одесі і мешкаю


----------



## Пятница

О! Одесса нам нужна!!!


----------



## _Hawk_

superodesit,вітаєм на форумі!!!


----------



## superodesit

Пятница;33294232 said:


> О! Одесса нам нужна!!!


що ви хочете побачити? Я сфотографую


----------



## _Hawk_

superodesit said:


> що ви хочете побачити? Я сфотографую


Пятница,нарив таку цікаву фотку з не відомим нам обектом,хотілось би побачи цью будівлю з близька,якщо зможеш зроби пару фоток цієї будівлі з різних ракурсів.
Ну і звичайно всі цікаві та висотні новобудови Одеси!


----------



## superodesit

_Hawk_ said:


> Пятница,нарив таку цікаву фотку з не відомим нам обектом,хотілось би побачи цью будівлю з близька,якщо зможеш зроби пару фоток цієї будівлі з різних ракурсів.
> Ну і звичайно всі цікаві та висотні новобудови Одеси!


це новобудова на 5 станції Великого Фонтану, 25 поверхів. Буду в тому районі, сфоткаю.


----------



## _Hawk_

superodesit said:


> це новобудова на 5 станції Великого Фонтану, 25 поверхів. Буду в тому районі, сфоткаю.


Вона хоч прикольна,зі скляним фасадом?


----------



## Chef

Всім привіт зі Львова (зара живу тут)


----------



## my19

ПРИВІТ ЧІФ! ВІТАЄМО НА ФОРУМІ!


----------



## WladYslaW

Вітаємо усіх новачків! Не забувайте регулярно відвідувати форум і дописувати .


----------



## DimaF

Singidunum said:


> *████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████*
> *████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████*
> 
> *Будь ласка лишiть своє iм'я якщо ви Українськiй форумер - не дивлячись на ваше мiсце знаходженя або якщо ви Українець по нацiональностi.*
> Please post here in order to be listed as Ukrainian forumer - whether you are living in Ukraine or you are just a Ukrainian by nationality.
> 
> _*Список Українских форумчан/Ukrainian forumers list:*_
> ahsm
> akhristov
> Alex_DON
> AlexeyL
> AlexFromAlczewsk
> alfichek
> ALP
> AnatoliyKiev
> antON_dn
> Arcovia
> Artemiy_
> artemka
> art.k
> ARTYOM
> Askold
> AVoices
> Bandera
> bandera21
> berkut2006
> Bethoven
> BLV
> Bogdan_ua
> butters1981
> Chef
> CKOTuHA
> Corrupt Dictator
> dapix
> Den G
> Denicka
> dlav
> dmitry
> Dmitro Golub
> dn_trigger
> donstreeter
> d.pashkevich
> [email protected]
> DrPass
> elene
> ellinets
> El Vampiro Ucraniano
> EmStBuilding_visitor
> Eukr
> ewild
> FajnoDanke
> falcone
> Fira
> Galaxy87
> Gepard
> Halychanyn
> XAPAKTEPHИK
> _Hawk_
> IHOR
> ILITS
> IllyaDe
> InfraBuilder
> Jute
> Kalashnikov
> KAMIKADZE72
> Kiev30
> Kiev777
> kievnick
> K0nfuzs
> koss11
> KruEv
> krylaty
> kucher_if
> kurikBB
> Kusok
> KV
> Levshev
> Max
> mitri4
> MOst_53
> mr medwed
> Mr.Sicc
> my19
> Mykola
> Natalka
> Nate
> Natusya
> nickmet12
> nikolas1
> Oksana_D
> OldMan
> oranger
> orland
> Pablitisimo Maximo
> Pavlo
> peri kharkov
> pgb
> Playmaker
> polocrest
> Postrel
> PrinceDracula
> Пятница
> Quicksilver
> Raven
> ramatoru
> RedHotChilly
> roomian
> rudnicki
> ruzamik
> ry_ba
> Sdkfz.182
> SergantiG
> Sergei
> simoni
> 7iDmytro_UA*
> Shevchuk
> _sick_driver_
> SLAVIK_FRAN
> sprinter
> Студент
> superodesit
> SuperPIA
> sven59
> TARAKAN
> Teal
> Time T
> TrueDogma
> Turinger
> Tushkan
> Ukraina07
> Ukrajinets_90
> Ukr_Alex
> ususus
> Utro
> V-A-N-O
> [email protected]
> Vasko
> VelesHomais
> Vitaska
> vmx
> volume
> Wall-E
> WladYslaW
> wrc
> Yalta_Safonov
> YEF
> Yur4ello
> Yury
> 
> _*Друзі форума/Forum friends:*_
> 3tmk
> Biolector
> 6opuC
> BOLSCHOI
> coth
> Czas na Żywiec
> GERR_LIND
> Ellatur
> Mantaz
> paku
> Siberian
> SimFox
> Singidunum
> Taras Bulba
> tomis3
> Xelebes


DimaF


----------



## gan4volta

gan4volta.


----------



## JABDONETSK

My name is Andrey (nick JABDONETSK) and I currently live in Donetsk!


----------



## VelesHomais

Вітаю новеньких! Залишайтесь з нами


----------



## artfilippov

Greetings!!!
My name is Vitalij. Currently living in Donetsk. Designer by occupation and fond of Ukrainian projects


----------



## VelesHomais

Вітаємо, Віталій!


----------



## Postrel

Приветствуем! В донецком полку пополнение!!! :cheers1: :rock:

:dance:


----------



## Kost_off

Прывітанне, спадарства! Дадайце, будзь ласка, шчырага Беларуса да Сябраў вашае галіны!!!


----------



## Arcovia

Kost_off said:


> Прывітанне, спадарства! Дадайце, будзь ласка, шчырага Беларуса да Сябраў вашае галіны!!!


Вітаю нового друга на нашому форумі!


----------



## VelesHomais

Приєднуюсь!


----------



## Askold

Vitajemo vsih novychkiv! Dopysujte!


----------



## Playmaker

Vsim pryvit


----------



## krdr

Станіслав/Івано-Франківськ на зв'язку


----------



## wrc

поплнение для Ивано-Франковска))


----------



## VelesHomais

krdr said:


> Станіслав/Івано-Франківськ на зв'язку


Вітаю! Ви вже попереду Запоріжжя


----------



## hellveen

Ужгород


----------



## KruEv

:banana:


hellveen said:


> Óæãîðîä


----------



## VelesHomais

hellveen said:


> Ужгород


Вітаю! Ти перший з Ужгорода.


----------



## euripid

euripid aka Петро, Львів. Радий приєднатися.


----------



## beyond11

Кривой Рог на связи. Думаю, нас, криворожан, тут очень мало (


----------



## KruEv

beyond11 said:


> Êðèâîé Ðîã íà ñâÿçè. Äóìàþ, íàñ, êðèâîðîæàí, òóò î÷åíü ìàëî (


Òåïåðü áóäåò áîëüøå!) Ïðèâîäè åù¸! :cheers:


----------



## Alex_MER

Меня зовут Александр. Всем привет от новичка из Харькова.


----------



## wrc

Alex_MER said:


> Меня зовут Александр. Всем привет от новичка из Харькова.


здоров пацанчег))


----------



## SergantiG

Alex_MER said:


> Меня зовут Александр. Всем привет от новичка из Харькова.


Нас уже 20ть...:banana:


----------



## fanatka

Киев +1))


----------



## oranger

fanatka said:


> Киев +1))


Привіт :cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW

oranger з поверненням!


----------



## oranger

WladYslaW said:


> oranger з поверненням!


:cheers::cheers::cheers: :lol:

Шахтар - чемпіон!!! :banana:


----------



## WladYslaW

ТАК! Дякую за підтримку  до речі, в нас багато людей на машинах почепили прапорці ШАХТАРЯ


----------



## oranger

WladYslaW said:


> ТАК! Дякую за підтримку  до речі, в нас багато людей на машинах почепили прапорці ШАХТАРЯ


То мабуть ще стрічки 9 травня не встигли відчепити...


----------



## asotUA

хахаа...ну буває і таке!


----------



## KruEv

Куда пропали Infrabuilder и Sten15?


----------



## sergienko

Dima Sergienko Kiev


----------



## Leolitick

Âñ³ì ïðèâ³ò!
à ÿ ç Õìåëüíèöüêîãî :banana:


----------



## VelesHomais

sergienko, Leolitick вітаю!


----------



## Jasse James

Свершилось чудо! Не прошло и пол года.)


----------



## Singidunum

170 members :cheers:


----------



## KruEv

Странно - проголосовали 235-28 иностранцев = 207, а в списке толко 170


----------



## Singidunum

Probably not everyone signed, and maybe some registered and only voted in the poll but never really made any posts.


----------



## KruEv

фигасе Донецк расплодился :nuts:


----------



## orland

Привет всем новичкам:cheers:

Centaur Plaza ждем новостей об одноименном объекте


----------



## VelesHomais

Іноземці подумають що в нас Донецьк державна столиця


----------



## Centaur Plaza

*Центавр Плаза 2*

А какие собственно интересуют вопросы? Я тут только сегодня нашел этот сайт, может отдельная ветка есть?


----------



## IllyaDe

Центавр Плаза

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755986&page=5


----------



## orland

Centaur Plaza said:


> А какие собственно интересуют вопросы? Я тут только сегодня нашел этот сайт, может отдельная ветка есть?


Задал вопрос в соответствующей ветке
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=44493624#post44493624


----------



## elmiha

del


----------



## Playmaker

Привіт новеньким


----------



## Pavlo

Доброго Ранку, Шановне Панство! Ну в вас тут зміни діються! :banana2:


----------



## VelesHomais

З поверненням, Павло!


----------



## kalashnikov

Pavlo вітаю з поверненням!


----------



## STEN15

Singidunum said:


> *████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████*
> *████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████
> ████████████████████████████████*
> 
> *Будь ласка лишiть своє iм'я якщо ви Українськiй форумер - не дивлячись на ваше мiсце знаходженя або якщо ви Українець по нацiональностi.*
> Please post here in order to be listed as Ukrainian forumer - whether you are living in Ukraine or you are just a Ukrainian by nationality.
> 
> _*Список Українских форумчан/Ukrainian forumers list:*_
> ahsm
> akhristov
> Alex_DON
> AlexeyL
> AlexFromAlczewsk
> Alex_MER
> alfichek
> ALP
> AnatoliyKiev
> antON_dn
> Arcovia
> Artemiy_
> artemka
> artfilippov
> art.k
> ARTYOM
> Askold
> AVoices
> Bandera
> bandera21
> berkut2006
> Bethoven
> beyond11
> BLV
> Bogdan_ua
> butters1981
> Centaur Plaza
> Chef
> CKOTuHA
> Corrupt Dictator
> dapix
> Den G
> Denicka
> dlav
> dmitry
> Dmitro Golub
> dn_trigger
> donstreeter
> d.pashkevich
> [email protected]
> DrPass
> elene
> ellinets
> elmiha
> El Vampiro Ucraniano
> EmStBuilding_visitor
> Eukr
> euripid
> ewild
> FajnoDanke
> falcone
> fanatka
> Fira
> Galaxy87
> gan4volta
> Gepard
> Halychanyn
> XAPAKTEPHИK
> _Hawk_
> hellveen
> IHOR
> ILITS
> IllyaDe
> InfraBuilder
> JABDONETSK
> Jasse James
> Jute
> Kalashnikov
> KAMIKADZE72
> krdr
> Kiev30
> Kiev777
> kievnick
> K0nfuzs
> koss11
> KruEv
> krylaty
> kucher_if
> kurikBB
> Kusok
> KV
> Leolitick
> Levshev
> L.M_10 FCB
> Matthew Bellamy
> Max
> mitri4
> МирныйГерцог
> MOst_53
> mr medwed
> Mr.Sicc
> my19
> Mykola
> Natalka
> Nate
> Natusya
> nickmet12
> nikolas1
> Oksana_D
> OldMan
> oranger
> orland
> Pablitisimo Maximo
> Pavlo
> peri kharkov
> pgb
> Playmaker
> polocrest
> Postrel
> PrinceDracula
> Пятница
> Quicksilver
> Raven
> ramatoru
> RedHotChilly
> roomian
> **RS**
> rudnicki
> ruzamik
> ry_ba
> Sdkfz.182
> SergantiG
> Sergei
> sergienko
> simoni
> 7iDmytro_UA*
> sergienko
> Shevchuk
> _sick_driver_
> SLAVIK_FRAN
> sprinter
> Студент
> superodesit
> SuperPIA
> sven59
> TARAKAN
> Teal
> Time T
> TRANCER_Kh
> TrueDogma
> Turinger
> Tushkan
> Ukraina07
> Ukraine
> Ukrajinets_90
> Ukr_Alex
> ususus
> Utro
> V-A-N-O
> [email protected]
> Vasko
> VelesHomais
> Vitaska
> vmx
> volume
> Wall-E
> WladYslaW
> wrc
> Yalta_Safonov
> YEF
> Yur4ello
> Yury
> 81412
> 
> _*Друзі форума/Forum friends:*_
> 3tmk
> Biolector
> 6opuC
> BOLSCHOI
> coth
> Czas na Żywiec
> GERR_LIND
> Ellatur
> Mantaz
> paku
> Siberian
> SimFox
> Singidunum
> Taras Bulba
> tomis3
> Xelebes
> 
> *Модератори/Moderators:*
> _*artemka*_, _*_Hawk_*_, Matthieu, 3tmk, SouthernEuropean, Singidunum


Чо мене в цьому списку немає,я вже більше року на форумі???


----------



## wrc

я думаю тут многих новичков нету))


----------



## SashOk

вместо WRC я уже под этим ником))


----------



## orland

Ну здравствуй, Сашок:lol: За что попал?


----------



## STEN15

SashOk said:


> вместо WRC я уже под этим ником))


Як ти нік поміняв САШОК,я тоже так хочу!!!


----------



## IllyaDe

STEN15 said:


> Як ти нік поміняв САШОК,я тоже так хочу!!!


Он не менял, его забанили за плохие слова в одной ветке



SashOk said:


> вместо WRC я уже под этим ником))


А я уже думал что мы потеряли героя срущего на поляков и всегда приносящего хорошие весточки


----------



## SashOk

orland said:


> Ну здравствуй, Сашок:lol: За что попал?


можешь почитать
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=181


----------



## VelesHomais

тільки не афішируйся найближчим часом, бо тебе знову забанять


----------



## SashOk

VelesHomais said:


> тільки не афішируйся найближчим часом, бо тебе знову забанять


хорошо


----------



## Arcosanti

Кривий Ріг вітає вас усіх! )


----------



## Maks/

Всім привіт! Як зрозуміло з ніку звати Максим
+ 1 до Києва, спробую представити на форумі і рідне місто Горлівку


----------



## Антонио

Антонио


----------



## Denicka

Приветствуем на форуме! ))


----------



## melv

Погано ми виховані, то не вітались на форумі ше з самого початку 
Коротше, з Вінниці не всіх вписали в перепис. Ось список усіх. 
AsotUA
Vitall
Andriy Kindrat 
melv
asparaqus91
Jack Pot
Mikolai4 
4ех


----------



## USSR-UA

І мене в списку немає...


----------



## ramatoru

Maks/ said:


> Всім привіт! Як зрозуміло з ніку звати Максим
> + 1 до Києва, спробую представити на форумі і рідне місто Горлівку


Привет, Макс! Даешь Горловку!:cheers:


----------



## Singidunum

Dobavil vseh novichkov v spisok.


----------



## [email protected]

Arcosanti said:


> Кривий Ріг вітає вас усіх! )


Замечательно, присоединяйся!!! По Кривому Рогу есть ветка, но некому новости поставлять! Так что будем рады получать информацию из первых уст - то есть от вас!! :cheers:


----------



## Skysteel

О,блин не отметился,и меня добавьте...
Севастополь


----------



## Slon0707

Привет всем! меня зовут Олег, сейчас живу в маленьком городке Рыбница - это в Приднестровье, жил 6 лет в Днепропетровске, надеюсь скоро вернусь


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Slon0707 said:


> Привет всем! меня зовут Олег, сейчас живу в маленьком городке Рыбница - это в Приднестровье, жил 6 лет в Днепропетровске, надеюсь скоро вернусь


Розкажи нам якось про життя у Придністров"ї


----------



## melv

Slon0707 said:


> Привет всем! меня зовут Олег, сейчас живу в маленьком городке Рыбница - это в Приднестровье, жил 6 лет в Днепропетровске, надеюсь скоро вернусь


О, так мы с тобой побратимы, типа  наши города - побратимы)
И как там Рыбница и Приднестровье поживают?


----------



## [email protected]

Slon0707 said:


> Привет всем! меня зовут Олег, сейчас живу в маленьком городке Рыбница - это в Приднестровье, жил 6 лет в Днепропетровске, надеюсь скоро вернусь


Добро пожаловать, земляк!!! :cheers:


----------



## asotUA

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Розкажи нам якось про життя у Придністров"ї


Ну ви хлопці даєте:lol:...ну як як там живеться. Незалежність в них там, розумієте?!:cheers:


----------



## melv

asotUA said:


> Ну ви хлопці даєте:lol:...ну як як там живеться. Незалежність в них там, розумієте?!:cheers:


Я сьогодні був у місці, де сходяться Україна, Молдова і Придністров`я. Холодно там  І стовпчик вкопали. Демаркаційну лінію проводять.


----------



## VelesHomais

Slon0707 said:


> Привет всем! меня зовут Олег, сейчас живу в маленьком городке Рыбница - это в Приднестровье, жил 6 лет в Днепропетровске, надеюсь скоро вернусь


Вітаю! У мене друг є з Рибниці.


----------



## Slon0707

> Розкажи нам якось про життя у Придністров"ї


Да нормально живется, правда скучновато здесь, особенно зимой. 



> О, так мы с тобой побратимы, типа наши города - побратимы)
> И как там Рыбница и Приднестровье поживают?


Ты за Винницу? Я кстати родился в Ладыжине, щас прописался у тети в Могилев-Подольском, что бы паспорт укр внутренний не забрали



> Ну ви хлопці даєте...ну як як там живеться. Незалежність в них там, розумієте?!


Ну не совсем, до сих пор непризнанная республика, если честно задолбала эта неопределенность, и ни Молдова и не Украина и не Россия, кому не говоришь за ПМР, все - "а где это?" 



> Добро пожаловать, земляк!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вітаю! У мене друг є з Рибниці.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## melv

Slon0707 said:


> Ты за Винницу? Я кстати родился в Ладыжине, щас прописался у тети в Могилев-Подольском, что бы паспорт укр внутренний не забрали
> 
> 
> Ну не совсем, до сих пор непризнанная республика, если честно задолбала эта неопределенность, и ни Молдова и не Украина и не Россия, кому не говоришь за ПМР, все - "а где это?"


Да, за Винницу)) Так мы еще и земляки, оказывается)

А как простые люди воспринимают нынешнюю ситуацию с ПМР? Чего хотят?

Очень было бы интересно глянуть на фотки Рыбницы и Тирасполя. 
Молдовского раздела нет на форуме? Если что, то нужно у модера спросить, можно ли в укр. форуме создать ветки городов этих.


----------



## asotUA

Звичайно можна...просто робиш в сексії "Не Українські міста/Not Ukrainian Cities" і там викладаєш фоти. У Тирасполя є на що подивитись хочя буде Білорусію нагадує...підпахує змішаний комунізм з демократією.
Доречі є якісь там мужик-лідер якоїсь партії(забув його ім'я) в ПМР якого розшукує Інтерпол. Наскільки відомо, якщо він виїде з ПМР то йому ппц..тому він вже кілька років сидить в засаді у Типасполі.

Є домументальний фільм про ПМР на Ютубі але так 99% тільки одного негативу про саму республіку....що там мафія, корупція, №1 точка щоб провести, купити зброї ітд...


----------



## Exiter

Лив ин Донецк


----------



## [email protected]

Скоро по Донецку отдельный форум открывать можно)


----------



## VelesHomais

Окремі секції матимуть різні райони Донецька


----------



## Malco

вітаю всіх, я з Чернігова


----------



## Playmaker

Привіт, Malco 

Зміни напис у себе під прізвиськом - там кривульки через невірне кодування.


----------



## Malco

зробив як було...
а що там за проблеми з кодуванням? і взагалі що воно таке?))))


----------



## Playmaker

У даних свого профілю ти написав щось кирилицею замість тексту "Registered User" у той момент, коли в тебе було налаштоване кодування браузера відмінне від Western (ISO-8859-1), і в базу даних сайту записалися кривульки замість тексту кирилицею. Згодом ти кодування змінив і твої повідомлення видно, але той напис у базі так і залишився кривульками. Якщо зараз знову зміниш напис при умові, що в тебе налаштовано Western (ISO-8859-1), то все буде нормально 

Проблема з кодуванням на сайті полягає в тому, що невірно відображаються повідомлення кирилицею, якщо не налаштоване кодування Western (ISO-8859-1).


----------



## [email protected]

Вітаю Чернігів!


----------



## Panama_Papa

panama_papa нік, а так Євген)

українець 100 відсотків


----------



## KruEv

^^ Тёзка :cheers1:

Добро пожаловать!


----------



## IllyaDe

Запоріжжя все більшає. Радий вітати на форумі :hi:


----------



## Госпром

Всем привет. Александр из Харькова. В восторге от форума - очень много интересной и нужной информации :cheer:


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

ГОСПРОМ;56459657 said:


> Всем привет. Александр из Харькова. В восторге от форума - очень много интересной и нужной информации :cheer:


приємно бачити Земляків на ССК,будь тут як вдома!!! Форум дійсно Суперовий!:banana:

викладай більше фоток та інфи про Харків:cheers:

зи Ава гарна


----------



## Госпром

Спасибо )) 
Логотип Харькова, как никак. Хоть официально так и не утверждённый


----------



## Sabonis

Привіт, я з Литви, місто Вільнюс.


----------



## kenobi

Welcome!


----------



## Playmaker

Вітаю, Panama_Papa, ГОСПРОМ, Sabonis


----------



## asotUA

Sabonis said:


> Привіт, я з Литви, місто Вільнюс.


Помаранч, це ти?


----------



## YEF

:lol: сдал

Так он тебе и признался


----------



## asotUA

^^жжош!))


----------



## ellinets

ато!! мы еще и крестиком вяжем!!!))


----------



## orland

Лучше объединить со второй с новым голосованием.


----------



## KruEv

Кстати, по этой ветке теперь (в начале) будет видно и кол-во активных форумчан.


----------



## VelesHomais

orland said:


> Лучше объединить со второй с новым голосованием.


нет, тогда исчезнут эти результаты, как бы историческая хроника. С другой стороны можно сделать скриншат просто...


----------



## VelesHomais

Щось Вінниця повільно голосує


----------



## ZeiN

или просто перепостить результаты этой голосовалки в первый пост новой.


----------



## SashOk

я смотрю никто не хочет голосовать)) людей валом но все включили мороз!


----------



## DFAW

SashOk said:


> я смотрю никто не хочет голосовать)) людей валом но все включили мороз!


Скорее это просто показывает средний возраст людей на форуме, школьные каникулы, у бабушки в селе инета нет


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

ось це дійсно показник активності форумчан!
як варіант такий Перепис можна робити кожен рік(або піврічками як зараз),починаючи з січня.а під кінець року підбивати певні підсумки.
так можна бачити хто прийшов на Форум,а хто,нажаль,пішов!


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev

чё-то как-то киевлян маловато...


----------



## SashOk

мало?)) там за колоннами хрен знаешь сколько людей слидит))


----------



## SashOk

DFAW said:


> Скорее это просто показывает средний возраст людей на форуме, школьные каникулы, у бабушки в селе инета нет


:lol:мейби


----------



## melv

DFAW said:


> Скорее это просто показывает средний возраст людей на форуме, школьные каникулы, у бабушки в селе инета нет


:lol:


----------



## melv

не надо. Этой голосовалке уже лет да лет. За это время уже столько людей сьехали с форума и позабывали свои пароли, что показатели совсем направдоподобные. Хочется проверить, кто же сидит на форуме. А то вот смотрите ка, у нас оказывется аж 5 (Пять!) одесситов. И где ж это они, интересно:)))


----------



## Singidunum

Well we can do a roll-call. Those who do not respond will be erased from the list and new ones will be added. Polls are bad as you can't edit them in that manner. Also I've been updating the post #1 all the time so it would be a pity to erase the list.


----------



## asparagus91

Ошибочка на карте есть, в Крыму нет активности, активность в Севастополе..


----------



## Playmaker

asparagus91 said:


> Ошибочка на карте есть, в Крыму нет активности, активность в Севастополе..


Це не помилка. Об'єднав Київ з Київською областю, Севастополь - з Кримом, щоби бачити розподіл за реґіонами. Київ - не реґіон, реґіон - Київська область. У Львівській області теж немає нікого не зі Львова. В усіх областях 90-100% людей з обласних центрів.

Зроблю лінію кордону пунктиром, щоби не думали, що це помилка.

P.S. Ще додам мапу світу.


----------



## Skysteel

asparagus91 said:


> Ошибочка на карте есть, в Крыму нет активности, активность в Севастополе..


Да была вроде пара человек:lol:


----------



## VelesHomais

I propose to just close this thread and leave it hanging for historical purposes. The new thread should be stickied as well.


----------



## Aristarkh

+1 к кривизне карты. Зачем было выделять Киев и Севастополь, если на карте все вместе?


----------



## USSR-UA

і правда, краще той пунктир прибрати...


----------



## asparagus91

Ну вообще все областные центры кроме Киева относятся к своим областям и население считается вместе с областным центром. Киев и Севастополь - отдельные админ. единицы, которые можно приравнять к областям. Никто никогда не задавался вопросом, почему в Киевской области живет 1,9 млн чел., а в самом Киеве - 2,7?


----------



## orland

Нет, прикрепленным этот тред долго не будет. У нас итак много прикрепленных веток, я как раз думал как их уменьшить, а вы предлагаете увеличивать Наверное мы все же сделаем snapshot результатов голосования и после этого объединим со второй веткой. Так вся информация останется в сохранности.


----------



## VelesHomais

Нормально, тільки б не втратити зображення


----------



## orland

*First forum census results*


----------



## VelesHomais

Хай залишається як зробив Плеймейкер, бо інакше створюється іллюзія що з донецької *області* (регіону) купа народу, а з київщини нікого немає. І так всім зрозуміло що всі користувачи з обласних центрів.


----------



## DFAW

VelesHomais said:


> Хай залишається як зробив Плеймейкер, бо інакше створюється іллюзія що з донецької *області* (регіону) купа народу, а з київщини нікого немає. І так всім зрозуміло що всі користувачи з обласних центрів.


То есть проголосовать проголосовали, а теперь всё равно сделаем по своему? Демократичненнько.


----------



## melv

Playmaker, а за яким кретерієм ти обираєш яким кольором область позначати?


----------



## Xe-Xe

VelesHomais said:


> І так всім зрозуміло що всі користувачи з обласних центрів.


Як мінімум спірне твердження. Наприклад, для Харківської області може воно так і є. Але не для Донецької


----------



## Playmaker

Щодо демократичності. Було голосування, в якому вибрали Київ та Севастополь окремо - таким і зробили перепис. Результати голосування первинні. Мапа - це вже вторинне, вона для того, щоби було видно, як розподіляються форумчани за реґіонами. VelesHomais вірно розуміє, що переважна більшість користувачів з обласних центрів.

Як приклад, подивіться на мапи результатів виборів у Вікіпедії. Це нормальна практика, коли показують на мапі реґіони, включаючи Київ у Київську область та Севастополь у Крим:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukrainian_presidential_election,_2004
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukrainian_parliamentary_election,_2006
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukrainian_presidential_election,_2010

Melv, береться максимальне значення (в даному випадку Донецька область) - 100%, і мінімальне - 0%. Кількість користувачів з Полтавської чи Закарпатської областей складають 4% від кількості користувачів Донецької області, Вінницької - 24%, Львівської - 32%, тощо. Унизу є кольорова шкала.

Xe-Xe, з 25 форумчан з Донецької області, які відмітилися, тільки один не з Донецька - Vadon з Макіївки. Ще 4 не вказали звідки. І це Донецька область, де населення дуже розкидано. А що тоді казати про решту областей.

Взагалі, навіщо ці розмови про мапу? Я відразу сказав, що за будь-якої умови робитиму мапу за реґіонами, бо тільки таким чином можна побачити об'єктивне розподілення. Головне - це результати опитування, список, де всі форумчани відмічені.


----------



## USSR-UA

VelesHomais said:


> а з київщини нікого немає


Окрім мене


----------



## Kuzma

Дніпропетровщина лідер)


----------



## Ostap19

Kuzma said:


> Дніпропетровщина лідер)


Поки Дніпропетровщина зпосідає 3-тє місце...


----------



## 4ex

Привіт, я з Вінниці.


----------



## SashOk

всем новеньким привет)


----------



## melv

А почему этот тред не законсервировали?


----------



## KruEv

А зачем?


----------



## melv

А толку сюда людям писать? Есть новый, специально для того, что определить нынешний наш состав. Просто закрыть этот тред и оставить как историю.


----------



## 4ex

Странно, з Одеси так мало людей. Зрівнено з іншими мільйонниками


----------



## melv

А їм ніколи, літо в розпалі! Треба "гарячую сахарную кукурузу" продавати:lol: (без образ, жартую))


----------



## Tushkan

YEF said:


> Пилите, Шура, пилите


Она золотая?


----------



## asotUA

Плей, роби апдейт) В нас ще один новенький появився, наздоганяємо Львів і Харків)))


----------



## Chef

Тільки щойно проголосував, ми зрівнялись з Харковом


----------



## asotUA

UPDATE!? Тернопіль на зв'язку з Житомиром!)


----------



## melv

Щож, регіонів, які ще не представлені на форумі лишилось тільки 3: Херсон, Черкаси і Луганськ. Хоча, бачу деякі міста, хоч ніби й мають своїх форумерів, але все одно залишаються пасивними. 
Зате добре, що Житомир ожив. Цікаво, як там у них. І Тернопіль теж сподіваюсь буде на виду.
Але Вінниця приємно, що так представлена. 11! Сам не очікував навіть. Було б ще на два більше, але десь попропадали. Ех, нам би ще будівництв цікавих побільше. А то вже "заморозки" пішли...


----------



## uhans UA

Uhans UA - проживаю в франціі, народився в Донецької обл., але жив в Київі...


----------



## asotUA

Модери ви немогли б зробити апдейт карти якось? Плеймакер як вже місяць чи то більше пропав кудить. Останній Апдейт August 15.:nuts:


----------



## melv

А Вінниці стає все більше на SSC! Вітаємо Depresant і WERTY25555!


----------



## asotUA

Плеймейкер, НЕ СПИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my19

Київську область і Київ мона було б об'єднати


----------



## USSR-UA

my19 said:


> Київську область і Київ мона було б об'єднати


о, а ти з Київської області? Не з Броварів часом? :colgate:


----------



## my19

USSR-UA said:


> о, а ти з Київської області? Не з Броварів часом? :colgate:


Ближче. Правобережне передмістя. Зараз живу в Боярці

З цієї фоти видно Київ:









З однієї сторони ліс і озера, а з іншої раллійні траси, поле, древній Білгород, Тарасівка, ліс, Віта Поштова, ліс, Київ


----------



## my19

Червоне - Білогородка (Білгород), Рожеве - Боярка









мабуть треба створити гілку про обидвох


----------



## USSR-UA

зрозумів


----------



## Che7779

Khmelnytsky)


----------



## Vovkulaka

YEF said:


> Как ни крути, Донецкая область с парнями и девчонками впереди!


Вже ні: Київ-40 + Обл.-4 = *44* :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

Характер скверный, не женат. 
Де новый тред?


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Тут кажись.


----------



## VelesHomais

Треба зачинити цю гілку, бо народ продовжує сюди писати.


----------



## melv

Я ще з самого початку пропонував, але у модерів якесь унікальне бачення щодо цього


----------



## Wall-E

хто зна куды провав Pablitisimo Maximo?


----------



## asotUA

Забанели століттями назад


----------



## Sabonis

А RedHotChilly та Natalka?


----------



## Wall-E

треба його возкрэсіть якось.


----------



## DFAW

Может ещё Гитлера со Сталином надо воскресить ?


----------



## Vovkulaka

^^ Хороша ідея! Воскресити і відправити одного в Москву другого в Пітер. Нехай там порубають трохи народу :lol:


----------



## Natalka

Hello...still here .....І от ще час від часу заглядаю тут


----------



## asotUA

don't go from us!=P


----------



## Sabonis

Natalka said:


> Hello...still here .....І от ще час від часу заглядаю тут


Так пиши частіш, бо ми скучили


----------



## Natalka

Нема нічого цікаваго писати з Канади:cheers :


----------



## asotUA

То давай тоді фоторепортаж Канади(бажано з собою:smug у зарубіжню секцію


----------



## USSR-UA

asotUA said:


> То давай тоді фоторепортаж Канади(бажано з собою:smug у зарубіжню секцію


+1


----------



## Chef

Значить недаремно кажуть що Канада - найнудніша країна(звісно після Швейцарії):lol:


----------



## asparagus91

Chef said:


> Значить недаремно кажуть що Канада - найнудніша країна(звісно після Швейцарії):lol:


От сприводу Канади, мені теж так здається. Але чому Швейцарія - не розумію, тому що, немає міст-мільйонників чи шо?


----------



## USSR-UA

asparagus91 said:


> От сприводу Канади, мені теж так здається. Але чому Швейцарія - не розумію, тому що, немає міст-мільйонників чи шо?


спокійно пережила світові війни...та й про теракти не чула...сидять там і переспипаються золотом...


----------



## melv

Януковича їм в Швейцарію, Азарова в Канаду. Щоб не скучали


----------



## Chef

melv said:


> Януковича їм в Швейцарію, Азарова в Канаду. Щоб не скучали


Точно, а нам звідти кілька занудних дядьків на їх посади, щоб і ми так "нудно" зажили



> От сприводу Канади, мені теж так здається. Але чому Швейцарія - не розумію, тому що, немає міст-мільйонників чи шо?


ну просто є такі стереотипи - багаті країни в яких нічого не відбувається і де добре жити в старості


----------



## melv

Запропонувати буржуям екстрім-тури в Україну. Так щоб десь на півроку, попрацювали на наших роботах на нашу зарплату, пожили в хрущовках. Добре тоді б розвіялись від занудного ситого життя)))


----------



## Monolithic

Natalka said:


> Нема нічого цікаваго писати з Канади:cheers :


Якщо сидіти вдома, то нема. Але якщо піти у ліс та зняти гризлі, то буде багато матеріалу для форуму.


----------



## Sabonis

Monolithic said:


> Якщо сидіти вдома, то нема. Але якщо піти у ліс та зняти гризлі, то буде багато матеріалу для форуму.


Точно! А ще можна познімати життя на вулицях. Або тусовку української діаспори. Або свого хлопця


----------



## asparagus91

Chef said:


> ну просто є такі стереотипи - багаті країни в яких нічого не відбувається і де добре жити в старості


А, ну тоді туди сміливо ще можна вписати Ірландію, Бельгію, Голандію, Люксембург та північні райони Сполученого Королівства))


----------



## Skysteel

asparagus91 said:


> А, ну тоді туди сміливо ще можна вписати *Ірландію*, Бельгію, Голандію, Люксембург та північні райони Сполученого Королівства))


Ну навіть не знаю


----------



## Monolithic

Skysteel said:


> Ну навіть не знаю


А що відбувається в Ірландії?


----------



## Skysteel

криза
Хоча дуже сумнівно що Ірландія впаде до рівня країн 3-ого світу


----------



## asparagus91

Нічого, там Європа їй такі допомоги дає, що та з будь-якої кризи вийде.


----------



## orland

Канада была бы скучной страной, если бы не Квебек. И в Бельгии совсем нескучно. В любой момент может распасться на две части.


----------



## asotUA

orland said:


> любой момент может распасться на две части.


Це чому? Проблема в мові?(тіпа як в нас).


----------



## Ostap19

asotUA said:


> Це чому? Проблема в мові?(тіпа як в нас).


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204173


----------



## Monolithic

Skysteel said:


> криза
> Хоча дуже сумнівно що Ірландія впаде до рівня країн 3-ого світу


Криза вже відбулася, але нині у новинах Ірландію не згадують, знову тиша.


----------



## asotUA

Ostap19 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1204173


та ну...дурниці якісь. Там ще з Косовом і Придністровьєм не встигли як вже за це взялись. Не вірю.


----------



## Divi F

Всем привет! Меня зовут Divi_F, и Я из Киева.
Давно читаю этот форум, вот решил попробовать поучаствовать в дискуссиях и обсуждениях. Не судите строго новичка, плз.


----------



## melv

Divi F said:


> Всем привет! Меня зовут Divi_F, и Я из Киева.
> Давно читаю этот форум, вот решил попробовать поучаствовать в дискуссиях и обсуждениях. Не судите строго новичка, плз.


Сначала на карантин тебя нужно. Проверить)))) Шучу. 

Приветствую на форуме!


----------



## USSR-UA

Привіт! А що пропагандує аватар?


----------



## Divi F

> Привіт! А що пропагандує аватар?


А должен что-то?


----------



## melv

Divi F said:


> А должен что-то?


Да аватар у тебя такой, что должен USSR-UA понравиться


----------



## USSR-UA

Divi F said:


> А должен что-то?


ну я просто не зрозумів..."єдимі росією", руський міх і український прапор :dunno:


----------



## melv

USSR-UA said:


> і український прапор :dunno:


який по ходу з одного місця у міхи вилазить..


----------



## Divi F

USSR-UA said:


> ну я просто не зрозумів..."єдимі росією", руський міх і український прапор :dunno:


Просто мне то что в стране последние годы происходит не очень нравится, похоже нас под Москву подладывают... Что не есть хорошо...


----------



## USSR-UA

Divi F said:


> Просто мне то что в стране последние годы происходит не очень нравится, похоже нас под Москву подладывают... Что не есть хорошо...


братик-однодумець :cheers1:


----------



## melv

Значит правильный аватар)) хотя в начале у меня самого подозрения возникли.


----------



## _sHs_

*_sHs_* _Тернопіль_


----------



## SashOk

привет)


----------



## VelesHomais

Вітаємо


----------



## Sabonis

А Львів потихеньку на друге місце вийшов.


----------



## Tushkan

Але до Києва ще далеченько))


----------



## Vovkulaka

Привіт _sHs_. 
Тернопіль по трохи підноситься! Вже 9!


----------



## Igor L.

Голосуємо за *наші* стадіони: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=360


----------



## alex79_ua

случайно узнал про данный сайт, весьма интересно читать топики про свой город респект всем, жаль что нет подоного ресурса в юа нет, хотя может не знаю о таком
ЗЫ. потихоньку догоняем Львов


----------



## asotUA

Все, Херсон тепер на у темі також! Тепер ми об'єднані!


----------



## Pavlo

На форумі Львова дофіга нових людей, не знаю як їх всіх сюди загнати щоб відмітились, але по моїх спостереженнях, нових форумчан мінімум 10 штук.


----------



## asotUA

Pavlo said:


> На форумі Львова дофіга нових людей, не знаю як їх всіх сюди загнати щоб відмітились


WTF bro? А лінк розмістити у якісь темі в Львівській секції тяжко?


----------



## MyNameIsK

Львів вже на топ 2 вийшов


----------



## nuzhnyj364

Вітаю!  Я Олександр, проживаю у Львові. Вважаю, що робота сайту є цікавою, а від товариша (дистрибютора будматеріалів) знаю, що сайт є дуже потрібний!


----------



## Morty123

Я з Донецька, на форумі вже десь рік. Подобається добра атмосфера та завжди всіжі новини.


----------



## Pavlo

Бійся Київ, Львів вже наступає :righton:


----------



## Vadon

Мы Донецк!Мы всех сильней!!)))))


----------



## Skysteel

Опаньки,а ведь представлены все регионы страны в перепеси.Только сейчас заметил)


----------



## VelesHomais

Збулося


----------



## Palych

Привіт! Звати мене Олексій. Форум почав відвідувати задовго до реєстрації.
Народився та живу в Києві.


----------



## VelesHomais

Вітаю


----------



## Pavlja

Тернопіль)але живу в КиЙові)))
все одно Тернопіль!!!


----------



## Vovkulaka

Вітаю земляків!


----------



## Pavlja

Cпасибі)))


----------



## Soloha

Вінниця)


----------



## asotUA

^Вітиємо=)


----------



## Gorgiono

вітаємо, пані!


----------



## zt-gregori

хммм....давненько у нас женщин не было )


----------



## Gorgiono

zt-gregori said:


> хммм....давненько у нас женщин не было )


да и не говори...


----------



## GPP

Всім привіт! Я з Івано-Франківська.


----------



## USSR-UA

Вітаю на форумі!)))


----------



## bely_alex

З Вiнницi!


----------



## asparagus91

^^Вітаю на форумі!!! Нас вже 30!


----------



## Nadiya

Я з файного міста Херсон. Всім вітання :wave:


----------



## USSR-UA

Вітаю!


----------



## IllyaDe

Вітаю :hi:


----------



## IllyaDe

опять Сабониса забанили, в этот раз хоть за что?


----------



## Tushkan

Останні пости в нього в темі про Євроінтеграцію України, хоча в них нічого аж такого нема.


----------



## yanestiv

Екатеринослав


----------



## MyNameIsK

Дніпропетровськ шолє?))


----------



## Rainymuz

MyNameIsK said:


> Дніпропетровськ шолє?))


Та яке там, він із Січеслава! :troll:


----------



## MyNameIsK

Київ і Київська область то окремі адміністративно-територіальні суб"єкти
:banana:


----------



## USSR-UA

MyNameIsK said:


> Київ і Київська область то окремі адміністративно-територіальні суб"єкти
> :banana:


ні, ми разом


----------



## Rainymuz

MyNameIsK said:


> Київ і Київська область то окремі адміністративно-територіальні суб"єкти
> :banana:


А Львів і Львівська область хіба ні?  Хіба влада голови обл.держ.адміністрації поширюється на місто, а влада голови міста поширюється на область? Отож.


----------



## pyvovarcyk

Rainymuz said:


> А Львів і Львівська область хіба ні?  Хіба влада голови обл.держ.адміністрації поширюється на місто, а влада голови міста поширюється на область? Отож.


ні. Львів знаходиться в Львівській області і влада голови обл.держ.адміністрації поширюється на місто.


----------



## asotUA

От троллі!:lol: Що Vova Zi Lvova робить на форумі будівництва?)))))


----------



## asparagus91

Львів 113, зранку було 109. Це ж штучна накрутка, це хіба чесно?


----------



## pyvovarcyk

заздріть подумки :lol:


----------



## asparagus91

pyvovarcyk said:


> заздріть подумки :lol:


А чому заздрити? Липовим користувачам? З тих 11, що з"явились за останні 12 годин не написав, не привітався у цьому треді жоден... І головне, що я не розумію, що це вам дасть.. Як діти малі.


----------



## MyNameIsK

asparagus91 said:


> А чому заздрити? Липовим користувачам? З тих 11, що з"явились за останні 12 годин не написав, не привітався у цьому треді жоден... І головне, що я не розумію, що це вам дасть.. Як діти малі.


потерпіла епік фейл транспортна реформа Львова
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422790&page=156
сторінок по шість в день стабільно 
і якийсь двіж з"явився в темі про паркування на газонах
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450611&page=18


----------



## andimko

asparagus91 said:


> А чому заздрити? Липовим користувачам? З тих 11, що з"явились за останні 12 годин не написав, не привітався у цьому треді жоден... І головне, що я не розумію, що це вам дасть.. Як діти малі.


Та хлопці, та спокійніше . призів тут не роздають, ніяких накруток думаю нема, просто реально багато людей читало форум, багато тем періодично переглядали, цікавилися, а зараз просто МЕГА активне обговорення транспортних тем у нашій гілці (особливо після 1 січня - 480 повідомлень за 4 дні неповні - це лише в темі Громадський транспорт), користувачі реєструються, щоби свою думку висловити.


----------



## Chef

asparagus91 said:


> А чому заздрити? Липовим користувачам? З тих 11, що з"явились за останні 12 годин не написав, не привітався у цьому треді жоден...


Зате на форумі Львова настрочили від душі:lol:


----------



## Tushkan

asotUA said:


> От троллі!:lol: Що Vova Zi Lvova робить на форумі будівництва?)))))


Сам ти троль))) Я з тим Вовою коньяк пив, а ти не віриш)


----------



## Tushkan

asparagus91 said:


> А чому заздрити? Липовим користувачам? З тих 11, що з"явились за останні 12 годин не написав, не привітався у цьому треді жоден... І головне, що я не розумію, що це вам дасть.. Як діти малі.


Та кому то потрібно, липові накрутки робити, ніхто таким не страждає. Краще зайди в нашу гілку про громадський транспорт і подивись, що там коїться - Везувій відпочиває))) 
А на рахунок заздрити подумки - це ж жарт) Можеш заздрити вголос, тільки не дуже голосно)))


----------



## Rainymuz

MyNameIsK said:


> потерпіла епік фейл транспортна реформа Львова


Пам'ятаю, хтось тут сильно кіпішував чере те, що Свобода гальмувала впровадження транспортної реформи і закликала не спішити з цим


----------



## MyNameIsK

Rainymuz said:


> Пам'ятаю, хтось тут сильно кіпішував чере те, що Свобода гальмувала впровадження транспортної реформи і закликала не спішити з цим


проблема не в реформі а в тому як її стали виконувати


----------



## Rainymuz

MyNameIsK said:


> проблема не в реформі а в тому як її стали виконувати


Так отож, її почали впроваджувати без жодної підготовки, без достатнього аналізу тощо.


----------



## MyNameIsK

Rainymuz said:


> Так отож, її почали впроваджувати без жодної підготовки, без достатнього аналізу тощо.


то сі зробит (ц)


----------



## Wall-E

зупиняйте флудичь )

*Де пропав Playmaker?*


----------



## pyvovarcyk

а тепер і я вже злий на цих новоприбулих. невже так важко написати 2-3 слова:bash:?
в підсумку ми навіть не знаєм коли в Львівської області стало більше голосів (119) ніж в Києва і області (104+13)


----------



## oleg-energy

Ну будемо вважати що вчора )) - оскільки тільки вчора помітили.


----------



## USSR-UA

мені 13 червня 2009 року хтось з форуму у вікіпедію запрошення послав 

а потім VelesHomais роздуплив мене, що тут і як :|



> Привіт! Запрошую приєднатися до спільноти українських ентузіастів за тематикою хмарочосів, на форум http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=633
> 
> Нас вже понад 200 користувачів.


хоча я трохи раніше потрапив на форум, коли в гуглі шукав "найвищі будинки України", але тоді не реєструвався...


----------



## Anyan

Anyan (Винница) | *art & design* | Andrey Yanchenko


----------



## Alex_Riccio

Мой 1,001-й пост :cheers:


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

пропустил своё 3х летие пребывания на ССК!!!а оно было 22 июня 
зарегился я на этом чудесном форуме 3 года назад!!! за это время познакомился со многими положительными людьми. к сожалению некоторые из тех,кто составлял основу тогдашнего ССК Украина сейчас не появляются здесь.

зато за время пребывания на форуме кол-во Украинцев увеличилось,что несомненно радует!


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

а у меня вот 2 года было уже (или вот-вот будет). Это с момента регистрации. А так, просматривал до регистрации несколько месяцев. А попал на форум по простому запросу в гугле "харьков фото", и среди результатов поиска была ссылка на фототред Харькова


----------



## Vovkulaka

Вітаю: Вінничан на форумі; з 1001-м постом, я скоро підтягнусь; і з трьох річчям на форумі!


----------



## Alex_Riccio

22 июня исполнился год моего прибывания на форуме! Так быстро...


----------



## Redvis_Sai

давно колись, шукав фотки того, що будується на місці WTC у Нью Йорку, натрапив на цей форум, потім вінду перевстановив і забув. Минулого року хтось на одній борді, форум піарив, зайшов, зарегився, сподобалось


----------



## [email protected]

Эх... А у меня скоро 5,5 лет.. )))) Надо бы отметить)


----------



## Tushkan

Ветеран))) Уже пора требовать бесплатного проезда в трамвае)


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

^^ Уже молоко за вредность надо требовать!)))


----------



## Vovkulaka

Мій 1000-й пост, якщо модетатори не зітруть попередні


----------



## IllyaDe

4 года
9,398 постов
34 треда в секции
несколько в международке, если модераторы не забанят предоставим еще больше всяких вкусностей и интересностей


----------



## Vovkulaka

^^Таке враження, що в Українському форумі всі бояться щоб їх не забанили


----------



## Che7779

Vovkulaka said:


> ^^Таке враження, що в Українському форумі всі бояться щоб їх не забанили


Бан ? Не не слышал, за то мне закрыли (кто неизвестно) доступ в "Козацьку Раду" :lol:


----------



## Ratund

Всем, привет! Мой пост №1, я новичок на форуме, а в строительном рынке 3 года. Представитель производителей базальтовых утеплителей в Украине.


----------



## Tushkan

Добро пожаловать)


----------



## melv

Надеюсь, без рекламных целей? ))


----------



## zt-gregori

оо..у нас пополнение)

приветствую на форуме


----------



## bets

Ratund said:


> Всем, привет! Мой пост №1, я новичок на форуме, а в строительном рынке 3 года. Представитель производителей базальтовых утеплителей в Украине.


Житомир-Киев-*Дне*???


----------



## DimaF

Pavlo said:


> Львів силаааа!!! :rock:


так це точно,западьняки Львів_ то сила з'явилась, Я давно пам'ятаю шо колись між 2007 та 2009 був лише Київ на горі:lol:


Я не хочу нікого образити цим у низу. я звернаюсь до усіх форумчан с повагою

за Черкаси я "напомню" _за пости у горі^^,Так останім часом зовсім нічого приваблевого не будуется, всі Черкаси в простої, окрім ідей нашого міського голови, за головну вулицю Хрещатик.
Бум Міста був 2007 до можливого 2010 _добудови існуючих обєктів,

а головне шо пошук по Черкасам завдяки мені став більш інформативним (my apdates till (2010) every year in summer with important objects renders in the City-it's belongs at least too with historical sites and views )

http://www.google.de/imgres?start=6...dsp=43&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:100,i:19&tx=109&ty=62


----------



## Prestige86

Всім привіт...+1 Рівне


----------



## kaqla dougfa

:cheer::cheer:уряяя


----------



## pasvel

+1 Львів


----------



## coloboc

Севастополь


----------



## Vik55

IllyaDe said:


> львовян больше чем донетчан и днепропетровцев вместе взятых


Думаю эти таблички не совсем корректны. Не Мариупольской ветке зарегистрировано 17 человек. Думаю отметились как представители Донецкой области далеко не все.
Кроме того, если судить по Мариуполю - "...настоящих буйных мало...". У нас более- менее активны не больше 50%.

Черт..., правда это больше чем представителей некоторых областей.:cheers:


----------



## Dokor

+1 Кам'янець-Подільський


----------



## negve

Всім привіт
Київ, Суми, Хмельницький


----------



## Vovkulaka

negve said:


> Всім привіт
> *Київ, Суми, Хмельницький*


А записався ти, то куди?


----------



## negve

туди де в основному живу та працюю - до Києва


----------



## Бо Силай

Привет всем,Киев))


----------



## VelesHomais

Подивився на кількість корисувачів за регіонами й був шокований. Пам'ятаю коли 80% користувачів були з Дніпра, а тепер Львівська область


----------



## vovarpd

Львів


----------



## t.vova911

Хмельницький


----------



## ripska

Друзья, извините за Оффтоп, но считаю нужным предупредить, и эту тему выбрал самой подходящей... 
Из-за того, что по пока непонятным мне причинам Panoramio удалил мой аккаунт, много фотографий в моих апдейтах не отображаются.


----------



## zbieraj

Do you have any local SSC international thread where we can get more information about what is going on right now at the eastern Ukraine?


----------



## KruEv

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407773&page=42
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116886877


----------



## zbieraj

Thank you! My thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## blissinignorance

Поповнення з Івано-Франківська.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Я сі вернув)


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

kizer said:


> ты ниче не попутал?
> я тебе точно ничего не должен
> много чести


ну вот и поговорили.:lol:

Корону поправь,сударь.


----------



## kizer

TRANCER_Kh said:


> ну вот и поговорили.:lol:
> 
> Корону поправь,сударь.


это тебе бы ее подправить, обиженный ты наш


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

kizer said:


> это тебе бы ее подправить, обиженный ты наш


не скромничай. Просто тихонько поправь.


----------



## donvostok

Євген. Зараз у Благовєщєнську.


----------



## Holdentot

Антон. Київ - Нью-Йорк. Люблю Тайланд.


----------



## SashOk

за что Поклонник бульд забанили?


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Писав на росфорумi.


----------



## sam_gustavson

melv said:


> но ведь есть же на форуме люди из тех же Черкасс или Чернигова. Но неактивні, разве что во флудилках иногда. А ведь у нас с того и начиналось, что был только один Asot, потому чуть позже еще несколько. Но именно Дима и Виталик дали толчек в сторону развития (хотя таскали-то он инфу с групп в контакте, где уже торчали ты, Андрей, Серега и я). С другой стороны, наше появление на форуме совпало с активным строительством многих объектов. Не было бы что показывать, хз как бы получилось.


А я начал постоянно натыкаться на SSC в 2007-08 году, и находил кучу интересной информации, перечитал все Винницкие теми и не только. Следил что там новенького у нас когда нет меня в городе. Даже раз зарегестрировался, но забыл пароль)
Прошло время, кажется и город класный у нас стал, и все так цветет и пахнет и фонтанчики переливаются. Но когда возвращаешься домой из за границы так глаза на лоб лезут. Куда ты ту пристройку тулишь ?; Что за нах, куда пропал тротуар, где-то здесь была зелоная зона или пляж, одна жлобская застройка, половину халуп нужно сносить так они ее еще достраивают, а архитектурные дома разрушаются! Это конечно не Житомир, Хмельницкый, Кирвоград, Черкассы, Херсон, Николаев но все же.
И небыло больше сил с этим мириться, рассказал одному, поговорил с другим, насрать! Впомнил о форуме, братаны ! :cheers:


----------



## Stanley Marsh

Доброго дня. Я співробітник Управління ДАБІ у Хмельницькій області (архстройконтроль). Нещодавно в мережі наштовхнувся на форум, стало цікаво та виникло бажання зареєструватися. Можливо моя присутній буде корисною.


----------



## nik-s

Вот в Украине пытаются забыть русский язык, хотя я не понимаю, как можно язык приравнивать к государству. То есть, по аналогии в России должны избавляться от английского, ведь на нём в США говорят? Но дело не в этом, просто мне кажется, что после русского в Украине примутся за украинский. Посмотрите, как называются основные форумы:
*Forum Gratte-ciel Français*
*Holland Hoogbouw Forums*
*Forum Polskich Wieżowców*
*Foro de Rascacielos Españoles*
*Fórum Português*
*Deutschsprachiges Wolkenkratzer Forum*
*Forum Italiano*
*Российский форум*
*Hrvatski Forum*

и вместо "Українськiї форум" - *Urban Ukraine*. Так Обаме больше понравится


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Абама! Абама! Абама!!!!


----------



## VelesHomais

:rofl: И тут Обама виноват


----------



## Amobics

Amobics. I am Ukraininan and living in Ukraine.


----------



## dniprovych

Всього 3 з Черкас і області (


----------

